# Harvey??



## Cut n Shoot

Friday-Saturday..UK model prediction- up to 2 ft. rain..


----------



## ChuChu

That yellow square route would be nice. Wishing no one any bad stuff, but we need a hurricane type rain in south Texas.


----------



## 98aggie77566

ChuChu said:


> That yellow square route would be nice. Wishing no one any bad stuff, but we need a hurricane type rain in south Texas.


No thanks!!!!


----------



## ChuChu

98aggie77566 said:


> No thanks!!!!


You like empty lakes and dry land? The drought is still alive in south Texas.


----------



## the toninator

oh ****, a friend was coming in for a gulf fishing trip and said they had to cancel. I had no idea it was looking like that. I leave for vacation sunday. I may park my car on the 3rd floor of my office garage and take an Uber a day early so I don't have any problems.


----------



## MarkU

I'm sticking with my prediction of no major Hurricanes on our Coast this year. I'm not saying don't prepare for the worst. Do what you need to do.

I had a beach house for nearly 15 years. I noticed if we're getting a bunch of rain, and a cooler than normal summer up in the D/FW area. We don't get the bad storms on our Coast. Could be a coincidence, or it could be our weather pattern keeps those Hurricanes away.


----------



## WoundedMinnow

ChuChu said:


> That yellow square route would be nice. Wishing no one any bad stuff, but we need a hurricane type rain in south Texas.


I wouldn't say that around all those farmers that have 1000s of acres of cotton defoliated and waiting to pick. The past few years of wet weather have been hard on farmers. We need a good year and solid harvest to put some bread back on the table. Balance the check book.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

I don't mind the rain since we need it up here in Round Rock I just don't want the winds and or tornadoes spun off from the TS down in POC.


----------



## Bayoutalker

ChuChu said:


> That yellow square route would be nice. Wishing no one any bad stuff, but we need a hurricane type rain in south Texas.


We sure don't need that here in Southeast Texas. We haven't missed very many days without at least a little rain since Christmas. Everything around here is all screwed up because of all the fresh water.

Cliff


----------



## Cut n Shoot

MarkU said:


> I'm sticking with my prediction of no major Hurricanes on our Coast this year. I'm not saying don't prepare for the worst. Do what you need to do.
> 
> I had a beach house for nearly 15 years. I noticed if we're getting a bunch of rain, and a cooler than normal summer up in the D/FW area. We don't get the bad storms on our Coast. Could be a coincidence, or it could be our weather pattern keeps those Hurricanes away.


Ike was not a major hurricane, by definition only a cat 2,it took lives and did tremendous property damage. I have a bad feeling about Harvey.


----------



## blaze 'em

WoundedMinnow said:


> I wouldn't say that around all those farmers that have 1000s of acres of cotton defoliated and waiting to pick. The past few years of wet weather have been hard on farmers. We need a good year and solid harvest to put some bread back on the table. Balance the check book.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'd say they better get busy!!!

Driving through last Wednesday between Sinton and Gregory most fields I could see from the road had been picked.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU

Cut n Shoot said:


> Ike was not a major hurricane, by definition only a cat 2,it took lives and did tremendous property damage. I have a bad feeling about Harvey.


Yep, I lost my home in Gilchrist to Ike. I think it was Humberto that hit about a month prior. That year it was extremely Hot and dry in D/FW.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Getting my friends and family down here in Corpus prepared today.


----------



## dpeterson

*Where is the*

website that this prediction is from? I want to send it to my friends that have homes here in Crystal Beach. Is the the British model?


----------



## BullyARed

Al Gore is on his way to Texas coast to scream "*climax*" change!


----------



## Cut n Shoot

dpeterson said:


> website that this prediction is from? I want to send it to my friends that have homes here in Crystal Beach. Is the the British model?


Mike's weather page,spaghetti models. com,Joe Bastardi Facebook,tropical tidbits...


----------



## BigTim

http://www.beaumontweather.com/


----------



## 98aggie77566

ChuChu said:


> You like empty lakes and dry land? The drought is still alive in south Texas.


You like flooded houses and displaced families?

I'm all for rain in south Texas....just don't need 2 feet all at once with 80 mph winds.

That's all I'm saying...no need to get dramatic.


----------



## ChuChu

98aggie77566 said:


> You like flooded houses and displaced families?
> 
> I'm all for rain in south Texas....just don't need 2 feet all at once with 80 mph winds.
> 
> That's all I'm saying...no need to get dramatic.


Who's getting dramatic?


----------



## Prizepig

BullyARed said:


> Al Gore is on his way to Texas coast to scream "*climax*" change!


He will be looking for fish swimming in the streets.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

MarkU said:


> Yep, I lost my home in Gilchrist to Ike. I think it was Humberto that hit about a month prior. That year it was extremely Hot and dry in D/FW.


Houston and surrounding communities dodged a bullet with ike,if he would have came in around Matty,Freeport that 15 ft. surge would have inundated just about everything from 610 loop , 225 south.


----------



## 98aggie77566

ChuChu said:


> Who's getting dramatic?


Just in case you didn't notice...the OPs model predicts up to 2 feet of rain.

That's not drama...that's a model.

2 feet of rain will flood houses...that's not drama...that's a fact.

Anyone that hopes for a hurricane has issues....there are always people negatively effected....try to not be so selfish.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Cut n Shoot said:


> Houston and surrounding communities dodged a bullet with ike,if he would have came in around Matty,Freeport that 15 ft. surge would have inundated just about everything from 610 loop , 225 south.


----------



## ChuChu

98aggie77566 said:


> Just in case you didn't notice...the OPs model predicts up to 2 feet of rain.
> 
> That's not drama...that's a model.
> 
> 2 feet of rain will flood houses...that's not drama...that's a fact.
> 
> Anyone that hopes for a hurricane has issues....there are always people negatively effected....try to not be so selfish.


OK aggie...go back and read my original post. The whole thing, not just what fits your agenda.


----------



## CHARLIE

Wind wasnt the problem with Ike it was the rising water "tide". As the Mayor of a small city on the coast near Galveston at that time I can say we need no more hurricanes.


----------



## 98aggie77566

ChuChu said:


> OK aggie...go back and read my original post. The whole thing, not just what fits your agenda.


To make it easier on us all....perhaps you should just call out the exact path you want the storm to take?

Let us know what town/city gets smacked so your pond fills up.

South TX is sparsely populated...but any hurricane landing along the coast is going to impact folks. Wishing for a hurricane with no bad impacts to people is pretty counter intuitive.

Sheesh

PS - I don't have an agenda....and odds are the dang this will fizzle out.


----------



## JJGold1

These Storm/Hurricane threads never disappoint.


----------



## SSST

Hey, at least Cedar Bayou should have a little tide movement later this week!


----------



## ChuChu

98aggie77566 said:


> To make it easier on us all....perhaps you should just call out the exact path you want the storm to take?
> 
> Let us know what town/city gets smacked so your pond fills up.
> 
> South TX is sparsely populated...but any hurricane landing along the coast is going to impact folks. Wishing for a hurricane with no bad impacts to people is pretty counter intuitive.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> PS - I don't have an agenda....and odds are the dang this will fizzle out.


Look at a map, it's very obvious where the least impact is. And that area gives South Texas the best chance of beneficial rain.

I don't have a pond, but I do know the water supply lakes need help.


----------



## boat_money

right now it is nothing on wunderground. latest update:

A tropical wave extends from 24n87w to 13n88w moving W-NW at 10-15 kt. The remnant circulation of Harvey continues to be analyzed as a 1011 mb low pressure along the wave axis near 18n88w. Scattered moderate to isolated strong convection is from 18n-23n between 79w-89w. Satellite images and surface observations indicates the low is along the coast of N Belize. Tropical cyclone development is expected when the system moves over the Bay of Campeche tonight or early Wednesday, and a tropical depression is likely to form over the southwestern Gulf of Mexico on Wednesday or Thursday. Regardless of development, locally heavy rainfall and gusty winds are expected to spread westward across Belize and the Yucatan Peninsula during the next day or so. There is a high chance for this system to become a tropical cyclone within 48 hours. 

wouldn't worry too much yet...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

boat_money said:


> wouldn't worry too much yet...


Why worry about anything that you have absolutely no control over?


----------



## Mrschasintail

I don't have any popcorn, so I'm eating baked chips.


----------



## rmiller4292

Windfinder seems to think it'll be something. Is it ok to wish for a good tropical storm and 10" of rain? My pastures are all dry and dusty and stock tanks empty in Bastrop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DEXTER

Have the cotton fields south/east of Victoria been picked yet?


----------



## Sugars Pop

I'll take 6-12" of rain at Lake Limestone. We have had one inch total since June 24th at our house. Grass is dead, trees are dropping leaves, lake is dropping one inch every three days. We are in a drought.


----------



## tstorm5

98aggie77566 said:


> Just in case you didn't notice...the OPs model predicts up to 2 feet of rain.
> 
> That's not drama...that's a model.
> 
> 2 feet of rain will flood houses...that's not drama...that's a fact.
> 
> Anyone that hopes for a hurricane has issues....there are always people negatively effected....try to not be so selfish.


Please add me to the list of selfish people with issues. I be wantin some serious rain. The tropical storm kind will be just fine with me. Try taking a few deep breathes and relax.


----------



## BleedSaltWater

Cut n Shoot said:


> Mike's weather page,spaghetti models. com,Joe Bastardi Facebook,tropical tidbits...


All good sites. The windfinder website on the pc is very solid as well.


----------



## Tortuga

Think I'll go out back and fire up that Weeks Jumbo Generator just for 
a minor 'physical'....Want that sucker ready for action. Those
three weeks without electricity with Ike are still fresh in my mind...


----------



## BleedSaltWater

Weather.com is saying, "Harvey may be wedged between two areas of high pressure aloft, one over the Desert Southwest and a weaker one over the central Gulf of Mexico. Meteorologists call this zone between two areas of high pressure aloft a col. Therefore, if Harvey stalls for a period of a few days, it has the potential for producing prolific rainfall, capable of major flash flooding."

I for one, don't want to see another TS Claudette sit over Alvin and dump 42" of rain again in 24 hours. Talk about pushing your boat off the trailer...


----------



## blaze 'em

So out of the 8 apps I look at for fishing weather, this one windyty.com has some interesting stuff happening Sat-tues.

The app on phone is just called "windy". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

blaze 'em said:


> So out of the 8 apps I look at for fishing weather, this one windyty.com has some interesting stuff happening Sat-tues.
> 
> The app on phone is just called "windy".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That's pretty crazy. Goes into south Texas and then out between PA and POC and then travelers up the Texas coast into Louisiana.


----------



## bg

ChuChu said:


> That yellow square route would be nice. Wishing no one any bad stuff, but we need a hurricane type rain in south Texas.


Heck yes we do, I have had 1" of rain since late May, .2" at a time at least a few days apart. As my father in law would say, it's drier than a popcorn fart here.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin

DEXTER said:


> Have the cotton fields south/east of Victoria been picked yet?


Most cotton fields around Aransas Pass to Refugio have been picked. Bales still sitting in some fields but they are hauling them in hot and heavy, and probably will really be transporting hard now. Almost got run over by a big track tractor pulling some cotton equipment yesterday...he must have seen the forecast. Hope they get it all in the barn before rains hit.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

This is going to be a wet one.Hoping this latest rainfall model doesn't materialize. Way too much rain.


----------



## Never easy

windy app


----------



## TIMBOv2

the toninator said:


> oh ****, a friend was coming in for a gulf fishing trip and said they had to cancel. I had no idea it was looking like that. I leave for vacation sunday. I may park my car on the 3rd floor of my office garage and take an Uber a day early so I don't have any problems.


I'm leaving for a few days on Sunday also. My truck will not be on top of Hobby parking garage where I normally park at. Lol


----------



## Hullahopper

Looks like the COC will be exiting the coast line and entering the Bay of Campeche sometime late this afternoon or early evening. Going to have to keep a close eye on this one.


----------



## Centex fisher

Bring on the rain to my place. I've had maybe an inch and a half since June. We are burned up in central Bastrop county. Had another fire over the weekend. Some idiot tossed a cig and burned up around 30 acres. Luckily no houses were lost. Lots of fuel for more fires.


----------



## Bayoutalker

All of you guys who need and want the rain can have my share. Just let me know how I can help get it to you. 

Cliff


----------



## Grady 246G

*Break out the hip waders*

Looks like a rain maker


----------



## fishcat01

Cut n Shoot said:


> This is going to be a wet one.Hoping this latest rainfall model doesn't materialize. Way too much rain.


Map source? Thanks.


----------



## DEXTER

DGAustin said:


> Most cotton fields around Aransas Pass to Refugio have been picked. Bales still sitting in some fields but they are hauling them in hot and heavy, and probably will really be transporting hard now. Almost got run over by a big track tractor pulling some cotton equipment yesterday...he must have seen the forecast. Hope they get it all in the barn before rains hit.


Thanks for the update. Have an acquaintance that was having 19 picker balers coming in to pick sometime this month. Hopefully it is all off the stalk.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Ill be sitting at the house in League City sipping coffee and watching TV enjoying the weather.


----------



## tx8er

*NHC current track*

The National Hurricane Center has the center of the cone hitting south of Corpus with a 100% chance for formation of at least tropical storm strength within 5 days.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=5


----------



## Cut n Shoot

fishcat01 said:


> Map source? Thanks.


GFS model from NOAA..Mike's Weather Page.


----------



## rmiller4292

Centex fisher said:


> Bring on the rain to my place. I've had maybe an inch and a half since June. We are burned up in central Bastrop county. Had another fire over the weekend. Some idiot tossed a cig and burned up around 30 acres. Luckily no houses were lost. Lots of fuel for more fires.


Small world... I was flying one of the aircraft fighting that fire. Live near 535/20









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tx8er

*Space City Weather*

These guys are non-alarmists and do their best to just report the current facts.

http://spacecityweather.com/yeah-this-weekend-is-looking-wet-for-texas/#more-4836


----------



## cubera

DEXTER said:


> Thanks for the update. Have an acquaintance that was having 19 picker balers coming in to pick sometime this month. Hopefully it is all off the stalk.


As of Sunday am cotton from Hondo to the Sabinal area was still in the fields.
Don't know much about cotton farming, but it didn't look like all the what ever you callits hadn't opened yet, just a sprinkling of white, not like the usual sea of white.


----------



## the toninator

This thread feels like a 'hype' thread on the surf forum elride.


----------



## Centex fisher

rmiller4292 said:


> Small world... I was flying one of the aircraft fighting that fire. Live near 535/20
> 
> View attachment 3843250
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well then I probably saw you up in the air. I live several miles east of where that fire was. Glad y'all got it contained!!!!


----------



## rmiller4292

Centex fisher said:


> Well then I probably saw you up in the air. I live several miles east of where that fire was. Glad y'all got it contained!!!!


Bastrop desperately needs some dang rain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Centex fisher

Yessir, the whole county does. Especially central Bastrop county. Plenty of fuel still for more fires. Especially where the 2011 and 2015 fires didn't burn.


----------



## ChuChu

Centex fisher said:


> Yessir, the whole county does. Especially central Bastrop county. Plenty of fuel still for more fires. Especially where the 2011 and 2015 fires didn't burn.


All of Central and South Texas needs rains. Lakes low, aquifers low, and everything just a tinderbox waiting for a spark.


----------



## Its Catchy

Too much is made of what Category it is at landfall. For example Alicia in 1983 was a category 3 when it made landfall. Ike was only a cat two but had a much higher storm surge and was much more destructive than Alicia was.

Some of our worst flooding was caused by tropical storms. The record for rainfall in a 24 hour time period for the Continental U.S. was in Alvin, TX during tropical storm Claudette in 1979. 43 inches fell in 24 hours. Lot's of us still remember Tropical storm Allison? 

One of the biggest factors is not what category it is at landfall. It is how fast it is moving. Harvey, if it indeed gets back to TS strength is (currently) forecast to hit South Texas and move up along the coast bring what could be 15+ inches of rain to SE Texas.

That could be a problem


----------



## Trouthunter

> So out of the 8 apps I look at for fishing weather, this one windyty.com has some interesting stuff happening Sat-tues.


It's the best app out there for fishing weather. You can view it on the pc at www.windy.com



> All of you guys who need and want the rain can have my share. Just let me know how I can help get it to you.
> 
> Cliff


The entire state needs rain Cliff...some parts much more than others. I sure hope the hill country gets some much needed rain. Don't need it to be as much as 2002 but we need it.

TH


----------



## WoundedMinnow

DEXTER said:


> Have the cotton fields south/east of Victoria been picked yet?


Nope. Most are barely getting started including my family.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Picking cotton like mad here south of El Campo. They'll finish by the rains I hope.

Those who have already finished, some are helping their neighbors pick their cotton.

TH


----------



## 98aggie77566

I'm gonna stick with my comment of No Thanks!

Pray for rain where it is needed...droughts suck...but something non-tropical please.

Maybe I'm a little more worried living 10 miles from the coast.

Trouthunter - you in the Danevang area?


----------



## Its Catchy

Stay calm.

Don't Panic.

Until you see Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel in your town. Then your probably going to die!


----------



## I Fall In

Ya'll think this storm might re-open Rollover Pass? :slimer:


----------



## aggies01

98aggie77566 said:


> I'm gonna stick with my comment of No Thanks!
> 
> Pray for rain where it is needed...droughts suck...but something non-tropical please.
> 
> Maybe I'm a little more worried living 10 miles from the coast.
> 
> Trouthunter - you in the Danevang area?


With you on this one. We just bought a house in Sargent this spring and finished the remodel at the end of June.


----------



## HoustonKid

If you watched the 6 o'clock news tonight you should by a life raft. They are ramping up already about the 10"-15" of rain and how it's going to stall over TX.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

HoustonKid said:


> If you watched the 6 o'clock news tonight you should by a life raft. They are ramping up already about the 10"-15" of rain and how it's going to stall over TX.


Heck, that's half what they predicted this morning...LOL


----------



## Rubberback

Where's that ark? We could ride it out in that. That thing is cool.


----------



## tstorm5

Was this caused by the Eclipse?


----------



## HoustonKid

We need to head to higher ground. I suggest the Alamo.....


----------



## AcFixer

It's widely known that minorities hate rain and flooding. So President Trump is sending his best man, Harvey, to torment minorities. As reported by CNN.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

HoustonKid said:


> We need to head to higher ground. I suggest the Alamo.....


I'm good. I have a yak. I can ride it to high ground and cut him into steaks a little at a time if necessary.


----------



## ChuChu

tstorm5 said:


> Was this caused by the Eclipse?


No, it's Donald Trump's fault. Or George Bush's Oh Heck both of them.


----------



## Rubberback

Aren't we on the right side of the storm! Shoot I need some rain.


----------



## kweber

too early to tell...
just a low pressure system...
models showing Valley...


----------



## tstorm5

This system could also produce storm surge and tropical
storm or hurricane force winds along portions of the Texas coast
later this week, and interests from northeastern Mexico to
southwestern Louisiana should continue to monitor its progress.
Please refer to products from your local National Weather Service
office for more information on this system.
** Formation chance through 48 hours...high...90 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...near 100 percent.*


----------



## tstorm5

Accurate or not, this thing is fun to watch.
https://www.windy.com/?rain,2017-08-28-06,28.710,-95.735,6


----------



## Rubberback

tstorm5 said:


> Accurate or not, this thing is fun to watch.
> http://www.windy.com/?rain,2017-08-28-06,28.710,-95.735,6


Looks like south Tx will get some rain.


----------



## ChuChu

Rubberback said:


> Looks like south Tx will get some rain.


And that is a good thing.


----------



## kweber

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm good. I have a yak. I can ride it to high ground and cut him into steaks a little at a time if necessary.


saw a pic of a guy in a yak on SW freeway after Allison...
I was in that mess...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

kweber said:


> saw a pic of a guy in a yak on SW freeway after Allison...
> I was in that mess...


My yak has 4 hoof drive!


----------



## fishinguy

Can someone please show me the "cone of uncertainty"


----------



## tstorm5

fishinguy said:


> Can someone please show me the "cone of uncertainty"


I don't think they have one of those yet. This may be as good as it gets till Wednesday late or Thursday.


----------



## MikeV

kweber said:


> too early to tell...
> just a low pressure system...
> models showing Valley...


True but it is never too early for hand-wringing, having premonitions about the system, and choosing the one track out of dozens that comes closest to them!


----------



## DCAVA

News here in the valley shows an update on the spaghetti models for a little farther northern track. 
Gonna be sloppy either way..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding

fishinguy said:


> can someone please show me the "cone of uncertainty"


----------



## Knot Kidding

Tues 11:00 PM


----------



## jmbapp

Yep, there you have it Rockport will get rain, and maybe i will get a new roof. 

Jason


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Euro model showing a slow moving disaster scenario.Wow, get the floaties out.


----------



## tstorm5

Anyone east of Laredo may want to get that grass cut before Friday noonish. It may be a while before the next opportunity.

Vodka - CHECK! Pre-storm checklist complete.


----------



## RRbohemian

tstorm5 said:


> Anyone east of Laredo may want to get that grass cut before Friday noonish. It may be a while before the next opportunity.
> 
> Vodka - CHECK! Pre-storm checklist complete.


I had that same thought.


----------



## HoustonKid

Heard comparisons to Allison this morning on the radio. That didn't take long.


----------



## kweber

SWTx will probably miss out..


----------



## MarkU

Not trying to be a downer. But I had a dream last night. I was driving to a pier, somewhere on the beach. And there was a single huge wave. It was moving about an inch a minute. My buddy kept telling me, "we have plenty of time to fish, before it gets here." I was arguing with him, then I woke up. Thank God, not covered in pee.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

tstorm5 said:


> Anyone east of Laredo may want to get that grass cut before Friday noonish. It may be a while before the next opportunity.
> 
> Vodka - CHECK! Pre-storm checklist complete.


Lol..Yeah,this is one of those hunker down with a bottle or three storms..


----------



## bill

MarkU said:


> Not trying to be a downer. But I had a dream last night. I was driving to a pier, somewhere on the beach. And there was a single huge wave. It was moving about an inch a minute. My buddy kept telling me, "we have plenty of time to fish, before it gets here." I was arguing with him, then I woke up. Thank God, not covered in pee.


I've had a similar dream. Back when I was shark fishing from the beach, often had a dream where we were in a cove of some type. It was deep water but the water line was way out...100 yards. We walked down to the water edge and cast out our lines and walked back. We could see a wall of water, 50' high coming towards us but we stayed to fish.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Keeps moving closer and closer to my neck of the woods.......seems like when the models start sliding up the coast....they keep sliding.


----------



## saltaholic

Latest


----------



## rubberducky

Update









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1

tstorm5 said:


> Anyone east of Laredo may want to get that grass cut before Friday noonish. It may be a while before the next opportunity.
> 
> Vodka - CHECK! Pre-storm checklist complete.


Build a snorkel kit for the mower and keep going.:cheers:


----------



## NaClH2O

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/

For those that don't already know about this site. Levi does a great job discussing what he thinks will happen. The big issue with this storm is that it looks like it is going to come inland and get caught between two high pressure systems causing it to stall out and continue dumping rain in the same area. That will cause some pretty bad flooding.


----------



## jmbapp

rubberducky said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I concur.

Jason


----------



## RRbohemian

NaClH2O said:


> http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/
> 
> For those that don't already know about this site. Levi does a great job discussing what he thinks will happen. The big issue with this storm is that it looks like it is going to come inland and get caught between two high pressure systems causing it to stall out and continue dumping rain in the same area. That will cause some pretty bad flooding.


That guy was very good in explaining how the storm will develop, move and then dump rain.


----------



## ChuChu

rubberducky said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Probably the most accurate prediction.


----------



## horndale

That guy is good.


----------



## rpduke

Whoever posted that link "windy.com"...no thanks. Their model is downright nasty for Houston.


----------



## Hullahopper

NaClH2O said:


> http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/
> 
> For those that don't already know about this site. Levi does a great job discussing what he thinks will happen. The big issue with this storm is that it looks like it is going to come inland and get caught between two high pressure systems causing it to stall out and continue dumping rain in the same area. That will cause some pretty bad flooding.


I agree about Levi, the guy knows his stuff. I have never understood why there are people who think 20+ inches of rain in a 3 day period is a good thing. SMH.


----------



## DCUnger

ChuChu said:


> Probably the most accurate prediction.


I dread all the news **** worse than the hurricane...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I bet the surfers are excited! :cheers:


----------



## 98aggie77566

Hullahopper said:


> I agree about Levi, the guy knows his stuff. I have never understood why there are people who think 20+ inches of rain in a 3 day period is a good thing. SMH.


Agreed!!!!!

And with a grandmother/house......parents/house......in-laws/house......plus my **** to take care of.....pretty easy to see why it makes no sense to me for people to hope for a dadgum hurricane.

I hope this sucker moves through fast where ever it goes!!

We've been through these before....we can handle wind and rain for a reasonable period of time....but when it stalls and rains for days and days things get interesting in the swamp land.


----------



## DannyMac

OK fellas, when do we evacuate? Surly one of those dim wit weather folks has offered that up!! LOL


----------



## the toninator

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I bet the surfers are excited! :cheers:


much stoke. hyping like giddy school girls for the newest justin biber album.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Trouthunter - you in the Danevang area?


Not anymore. I live in El Campo.

My Dad's grandparents immigrated from Denmark and helped settle Danevang. Farmed there for years and I lived on the old family place for a few years after I got married.

The storm's going to dump a lot of rain, not much wind but lots and lots of rain.

TH


----------



## Dukman

For those wondering who Levi is......


----------



## Cut n Shoot

At least they've narrowed it down to a landfall between Corpus and New Orleans.


----------



## iwant2fish

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hurricane/Active.aspx?storm=2&type=advisory


----------



## marshrunner757

Seastorm app









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

High tide for Clear Lake Saturday morning is 0316 :fish:


----------



## 98aggie77566

Blk Jck 224 said:


> High tide for Clear Lake Saturday morning is 0316 :fish:


If your name happens to be John.....I'd say that's a sign!


----------



## tstorm5

I'm going to make a prediction for Houston. This is in your near future









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

tstorm5 said:


> I'm going to make a prediction for Houston. This is in your near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


pffft there is a 50/50 chance that happens next week with out a t-storm.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

About this point in the approach of one of these storm I begin the decision making process. Stand and fight or cut and run. 

I remember TS Francis some years back. Not much more than a stiff breeze as far as the winds were concerned but the SURGE TIDE was awful. The west end of Galveston Island can not go through too may more of those with out being cut in two. 

No prediction on the severity of this'n but I'm not worried about the wind. Rising water and days of hard rain do have my attention. Nothing I can do in the event of lots of wind so for safety sake I'll run. But we will be staying put for Harvey to help minimize water damage as much as possible.

I just got back from shopping for supplies we may need and I want to STRONGLY URGE EVERYONE THAT IS GONNA STAY TO NOT DELAY IN GETTING SUPPLIES. 

GO NOW... GO RIGHT NOW.

Batteries, water, ice, bread, sandwich meats, canned goods are literally flying off the shelves right now. I got what I needed in only two stops but it was close with water and ice. The rush is on so please don't wait. I also predict a run at the gas stations to begin any moment now.

And don't forget about your pets. make sure you have plenty of food and treats etc. 

Good luck to us all...Y'all keep yer powder dry!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Good post sir.


----------



## gotmuddy

fishinguy said:


> pffft there is a 50/50 chance that happens next week with out a t-storm.


best place in the world to live if you want to total out a car.


----------



## Hooked

Blk Jck 224 said:


> High tide for Clear Lake Saturday morning is 0316 :fish:


Sure wish that high tide would have been this morning. Maybe my skeg would have missed that stinkin' submerged pipe. ;(


----------



## TPD

*great site*

google tropical tidbits. Very informative.


----------



## rmiller4292

Headed to POC to drag the boat inland just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pg542

TPD said:


> google tropical tidbits. Very informative.


Levi is the guy I go to. Once you watch his blog video, you know whats going on without it being overblown. The guy is good. BTW Levi is tropicaltidbits.


----------



## Robert.Parson

Anyone have a place,
say Bay City to Angleton where I can keep my 32' RV until Sunday or the following weekend...?

Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTim

*PM Sent*



Robert.Parson said:


> Anyone have a place,
> say Bay City to Angleton where I can keep my 32' RV until Sunday or the following weekend...?
> 
> Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


PM Sent


----------



## sotxks

Just in case you missed this weather report!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

Hahahahahahaahahah! I remember this guy!!!


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Deja vu. Allison.Squeeze play.


----------



## kweber

we're past due a good flood...
c'mon...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

kweber said:


> we're past due a good flood...
> c'mon...


The Wolf is headed to Hondo...Just make sure you have good coffee...


----------



## oOslikOo

blaze 'em said:


> I'd say they better get busy!!!
> 
> Driving through last Wednesday between Sinton and Gregory most fields I could see from the road had been picked.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


They are workin their tales off in Wharton, Calhoun, Jackson, and Victoria counties.


----------



## ChuChu

kweber said:


> we're past due a good flood...
> c'mon...


Your area is where I would like to see a lot of rain. No flood on you, but south of you.


----------



## stdreb27

pg542 said:


> Levi is the guy I go to. Once you watch his blog video, you know whats going on without it being overblown. The guy is good. BTW Levi is tropicaltidbits.


man I wish he would update his blog. I need to know if I need to run to corpus and board up.


----------



## kweber

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Wolf is headed to Hondo...Just make sure you have good coffee...


I have no idea what that is...
but a jog to the west would bring us a little rain...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

kweber said:


> I have no idea what that is...
> but a jog to the west would bring us a little rain...


Harvey Keitel...Pulp Fiction


----------



## k-dog

tonights update https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## kweber

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Harvey Keitel...Pulp Fiction


some movie?


----------



## Rubberback

k-dog said:


> tonights update http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


That guy explained it well. If it goes inland and then the steering currents could possibly steer it back into the gulf we will need the ark. 
I sounded like a weatherman LOL!
I predict rain.
If it hits Matty it might open a pass up. It did during their last cain at three mile. Hopefully it will open cedar bayou open. That would be cool for the people that like passes. LOL!


----------



## oc48

think i'm going fishing tomorrow before the storm!


----------



## Gottagofishin

Bad thing about living on a canal.... storm surge. Good thing about living on a canal... awesome drainage with heavy rains.

With the most recent storm surge predictions, I should be good. The rain doesn't bother me so much. I may not be able to go anywhere, but I should be good. Plenty of food, water, and spirits.


----------



## tcbayman

Gottagofishin said:


> Bad thing about living on a canal.... storm surge. Good thing about living on a canal... awesome drainage with heavy rains.
> 
> With the most recent storm surge predictions, I should be good. The rain doesn't bother me so much. I may not be able to go anywhere, but I should be good. Plenty of food, water, and spirits.


I'm hoping, your right, as of now, I'm gonna leave my boat in the lift and ride it out.


----------



## Tortuga

Ike had a storm surge of 20 feet..and it was only a Cat 2 hurricane...


----------



## Trouthunter

*Yup*



kweber said:


> we're past due a good flood...
> c'mon...


Sure need it in Utopia but not like 2002 please.

TH


----------



## Luckysam

Does anyone know the projected day/time of landfall? Trying to determine if it is hitting on high tide like Ike.


----------



## Neumie

Landfall will be Friday evening maybe early Saturday Morning depending on the high pressure systems. Most forecasts have Harvey slowing down in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Tortuga said:


> Ike had a storm surge of 20 feet..and it was only a Cat 2 hurricane...


This isn't helpful.


----------



## sotexhookset

Gottagofishin said:


> This isn't helpful.


Wasn't Ike like 500 miles wide? Doesn't matter but I believe it was a crazy large/long to shore storm.


----------



## Trouthunter

Windy has changed a lot from this morning.

But this thing is a week long storm lol.

TH


----------



## Cut n Shoot

They're showing a hurricane now off the coast of Corpus Friday night, I hope that front turns it left after landfall. If it goes right ,it's going to be a mess.


----------



## Solodaddio

Rubberback said:


> That guy explained it well. If it goes inland and then the steering currents could possibly steer it back into the gulf we will need the ark.
> I sounded like a weatherman LOL!
> I predict rain.
> If it hits Matty it might open a pass up. It did during their last cain at three mile. Hopefully it will open cedar bayou open. That would be cool for the people that like passes. LOL!





oc48 said:


> think i'm going fishing tomorrow before the storm!


Awesome & awesome! Haven't read through the thread since I haven't payed attention to the weather much during work today. Clicked on the last couple pages to get an update. Prayers that it slows down.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Nice wall of rain coming from the north tonight.


----------



## AHL_1901

Good luck down there guys. I have my boat on the hard but still not that far inland (3 miles from the bay). I don't think I can make the run from DFW this quick to get her...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1

Just like Levi explained. If it curves to the left and go west or southwest, we are safe.
If it curves to the right and go northeast, we need to be ready for heavy rain falls.
Cross my finger, knock on wood and good luck to all of us.
May God bless us all!


----------



## Harbormaster

Don't know if this has been posted, but it's from the Matagorda County site. :smile:


----------



## k-dog

starting to Tighten and fire up now

Tomorrow will be interesting?


----------



## Cut n Shoot

He's coming alive,pressure's dropped a bunch.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Heard the first reference to "hunker down" this morning.

Chita gets a pass though...even more if she hunkers down with me. 

This one sure popped up quick and is gaining steam.

Batten down the hatches fellas...and God Bless!

Harbor master - I sure hope the Matagorda site is wrong!!


----------



## RRbohemian

Man that sucks. I think my boat will be okay but my camp maybe toast. sad2sm Not much you can do but wait till it's over and clean up the mess. Just hope I can savage some things.


----------



## bwguardian

What is it with these storms coming in on a Friday night...Rita and Ike both came in then and now this one. Don't remember when Allison came in but it was a several day event like this one is going to be. 

Supposed to move the oldest into Texas A&M Corpus Friday...that's not happening! They did announce yesterday that the campus is being shut down for the storm and hope to schedule move ins for Sunday given classes start Monday. HELLO, the roads are probably going to be in bad shape for folks to get there...


----------



## tstorm5

Victoria, TX
Walmart(north), no water, no bread, no milk. 
HEB (north) lots of everything, including angry, mean, nasty moms.

Good luck!


----------



## SEA SLOT

bwguardian said:


> What is it with these storms coming in on a Friday night...Rita and Ike both came in then and now this one. Don't remember when Allison came in but it was a several day event like this one is going to be.
> 
> Supposed to move the oldest into Texas A&M Corpus Friday...that's not happening! They did announce yesterday that the campus is being shut down for the storm and hope to schedule move ins for Sunday given classes start Monday. HELLO, the roads are probably going to be in bad shape for folks to get there...


Hurricane Alicia 
Thursday
August 18, 1983

I thought weekend in august we are supposed to be fishing, good luck everyone


----------



## bwguardian

SEA SLOT said:


> Hurricane Alicia
> Thursday
> August 18, 1983
> 
> I thought weekend in august we are supposed to be fishing, good luck everyone


Yes, could not remember which day of the week that one was but we stayed...still remember looking out the little hole during it and then going outside when the eye came over. Lots of clean up afterwards. At least TS Claudette came in on a Tuesday...


----------



## kweber

1500-1700..
Spanish galleon..
"que esta?
1800
"yall git down"
1900 
Galveston disaster
2000
any lil burp is a shelf-cleaning catastophere...


----------



## the toninator

Thank you Southwest and work! Southwest offered to let me change my Sunday flight for free, so I did. Change it to tomorrow morning. Thank you work for letting me change my schedule last minute like this!
Hopefully I'll be able to get out on my 10am flight.


----------



## fishingcacher

Surf's Up?


----------



## kweber

I'mma still gonna watch Lyle and Large at the Majestic fri nite...


----------



## Timemachine

I seriously doubt we will get 80 mph winds.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Timemachine said:


> I seriously doubt we will get 80 mph winds.


Sounds like you have a little Frank Billingsly in you


----------



## Don Smith

Timemachine said:


> I seriously doubt we will get 80 mph winds.


Exactly what model are you basing this prediction on?


----------



## fishinguy

Looks like most of the models have taken the eastern turn out of the prediction. Good news for the Upper Coast, good luck middle/lower coast hope damage is minimal. I really hate seeing all that destruction with as much hard work as we all put into our coastal properties.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Timemachine said:


> I seriously doubt we will get 80 mph winds.


Maybe not sustained once it makes landfall, but will have gusts higher than that...The folks on the dirty side that get the microbursts will get some serious wind...I heard agonzales1981 is having a hurricaine party tomorrw night!


----------



## Permit Rat

I'm stuck in Mexico....what should be the effects in Port Isabel, if the storm hits Corpus, about 120 miles away? Since that is north, I was HOPING for offshore winds and no storm surge in PI. My skiff is on a lift there. Just moved to So. Texas....never been through a hurricane there. Been through 7 in all, but in Florida and Mexico.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

He keeps tracking NNW. This is going to be a major hit.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

****Cantore spotted in Galveston*****


----------



## fultonfisherman

*PI*

Hopefully your house, boat, etc. will be on the so called weak side if this storm comes in around Corpus. Regardless of the not so prolific forecasters found on this site the main problem might be storm surge and inland flooding which is not stranger to South Texas. Right now the forecasters do not have a handle on all the specifics other than to speculate that the main concern will be a stalled system dumping tons of rain on low areas. Even the sarcastic cowboy gurus will probably be guessing correctly about no high winds and we certainly hope that it does not intensify to hurricane strength of 80+ or so. Good luck and hopefully folks heed warnings and stay safe.


----------



## gbollom

So does it look like impact is going to be Corpus to POC?


----------



## saltaholic

Latest


----------



## lx22f/c

Weather channel now saying going to make landfall as a Cat 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hullahopper

Latest from Levi. This is looking bad folks!

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## GoldFinger

Yea prediction seems to be getting worse, now were at Cat 3?? Picked the boat up yesterday from POC thx god!


----------



## fishinguy

This is going to be ugly for the lower/middle coast. Hopefully this storm will get moving the slower and longer it goes the bigger it will get.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

95 MPH is MINIMAL!


----------



## Permit Rat

lx22f/c said:


> Weather channel now saying going to make landfall as a Cat 3


Wow....I just saw that! Also looks like they moved the center of the cone further north, toward POC? .....or is that wrong?
And I just heard they expect it to make landfall, then stall.....possibly re-enter the Gulf and make another landfall in LA. WOW.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Permit Rat said:


> Wow....I just saw that! Also looks like they moved the center of the cone further north, toward POC? .....or is that wrong?


That's what I was afraid of....seems these things usually slide farther north/east than predicted.

This sucker got on us quick.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

.


----------



## seabo

Anyone needing a place to come in a rv or whatever i have 3 acres in netx (jefferson) with free electric and water.


----------



## Fishing Logic




----------



## WoundedMinnow

Bret came ashore in corpus christi north Padre Island august 22 1999 as a cat 4 and quickly weekend to a cat 3. We can only hope that Harvey does similar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Up to 10 surge down to Sargent,probably will be inched up by tomorrow.


----------



## AHL_1901

Might as well call my insurance now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

seabo said:


> Anyone needing a place to come in a rv or whatever i have 3 acres in netx (jefferson) with free electric and water.


Mighty nice of you to offer.


----------



## agonzales1981

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Maybe not sustained once it makes landfall, but will have gusts higher than that...The folks on the dirty side that get the microbursts will get some serious wind...I heard agonzales1981 is having a hurricaine party tomorrw night!


:an4:

Dang starting to get a little worried now...


----------



## pocjetty

They just said that the storm chasers have clocked winds up to 80 mph. If that's true, it's going to be a Cat 3 before it hits. I'm finishing some prep and getting out.


----------



## cklimpt

seabo said:


> Anyone needing a place to come in a rv or whatever i have 3 acres in netx (jefferson) with free electric and water.


Green to you, sir!


----------



## the toninator

Just got some brand new downstairs neighbors. Don't want to be an alarmist but they should at least know our history...


----------



## k-dog

todays update https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## gotmuddy

cklimpt said:


> Green to you, sir!


I did the same. Jefferson is a pretty nice town too.


----------



## gotmuddy

the toninator said:


> Just got some brand new downstairs neighbors. Don't want to be an alarmist but they should at least know our history...


check out that boatright!!


----------



## Walleyewilly

Dr. Jeff Masters talked about rapid intensification on his blog on Wunderground.com. Apparently the center of Harvey will be transiting a warm water eddy that broke off from the loop current sometime tonight or early tomorrow and the expect rapid intensification if this happens. Storm chasers noted 2mb drop in pressure every 1 or 2 hours and formation of an eyewall this AM. 
Stay safe, my friends and I only hope it doesn't get as strong as they are now predicting. Fortunately, it shouldn't be churning "over sea" for an extremely long time and have a chance to build up and immensely high and wide storm surge.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Timemachine said:


> I seriously doubt we will get 80 mph winds.


80MPH Already...

http://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2017/08/hurricane_harvey_gulf_category.html


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Walleyewilly said:


> Dr. Jeff Masters talked about rapid intensification on his blog on Wunderground.com. Apparently the center of Harvey will be transiting a warm water eddy that broke off from the loop current sometime tonight or early tomorrow and the expect rapid intensification if this happens. Storm chasers noted 2mb drop in pressure every 1 or 2 hours and formation of an eyewall this AM.
> Stay safe, my friends and I only hope it doesn't get as strong as they are now predicting. Fortunately, it shouldn't be churning "over sea" for an extremely long time and have a chance to build up and immensely high and wide storm surge.


That's one thing I haven't thought about is that harvey hasn't been a storm for very long therefore the amount of surge or water it's pushing is relatively small. That might be what saves the coastal communities. It allows the massive amount of rainfall coming to runoff and not pond. Fingers crossed and saying prayers. God will protect us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker

My daughter just sent me this from Port A.









Cliff


----------



## Walleyewilly

Already "officially" a hurricane which, for a storm that late last night was only a tropical depression, is pretty crazy. Major hurricane is a distinct possibility and a Cat. 4 is not out of the question with a little track jog to the right and continued rapid intensification. 
I wouldn't be taking this lightly if I still lived down in Houston. I pray by some miracle it fizzles out....


----------



## HAYBL

^ ^ ^
I was looking at the Jay Watkins website at the live web cams of the ferry at Port A. Pretty long lines as of a few hours ago.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Nhc is saying strong cat 3, they haven't been right on any prediction his entire trip across the Atlantic. It's going to be a monster. Get out if you live along the coast, in surge danger,if you choose to stay, write your SS# on your wrist ,so if they find your body they'll know.


----------



## TexasWineGuy

I'm "way" up in the Magnolia, TX area and I'm concerned.

If this drifts NE as predicted after landfall we could be in for some serious rain over the next few days.

Still remembering the *TWO *500-year floods we had up here in may 2016. We just about needed an Ark.

Prayers for Texas!

TWG


----------



## HookInFinger

Cut n Shoot said:


> Nhc is saying strong cat 3, they haven't been right on any prediction his entire trip across the Atlantic. It's going to be a monster.


In less than 24 hours, the prediction went from a max of 70 to 125 mph winds, nearly double. Not a lot of faith here, either.


----------



## Tortuga

Port A ferry line...gotta have a little patience...:work:


----------



## AHL_1901

Iv seen it worse on a regular weekend at night. Maybe just a bad angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

I hope they are wrong. They are wrong so often they have to get it right once and it will probably be this time.


----------



## portalto

Calhoun County has issued mandatory evacuations.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NaClH2O

I'm in Dickinson and I'm not worried. I am going to be prepared, but I'm not going anywhere. My biggest concern is not being able to get somewhere should I need to due to flooding. So I'm going to try to have everything I need so I don't have to leave.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

HookInFinger said:


> In less than 24 hours, the prediction went from a max of 70 to 125 mph winds, nearly double. Not a lot of faith here, either.


Bastardi said that the last major to hit Corpus, in 1970,Celia,went from a cat 1 to 4 in 24 hrs....Look at Rita, NHC said middle coast,then Houston Galveston, causing a massive traffic jam for a hundred miles, she wound up crossing at the Tx/LA border....What's scary about Harvey is the real possibility of being trapped by high water in normally non flood areas.The entire Interstate system could be shut down if these rainfall predictions are valid.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

*Harvey to pass over warm core eddy*

This is where the gasoline is poured on the fire.


----------



## zdm68

Tropical Storm Harvey has been upgraded to a hurricane in the Gulf of Mexico and the Port of Galveston is now closed to all marine traffic. At this time, no changes have been made to your sailing and our itinerary remains as scheduled. We will continue to closely monitor Hurricane Harvey's forecasted track and provide you an update by 12:00 PM tomorrow. 

Just got this from Carnival about the cruise we are supposed to be taking on Saturday.


----------



## tstorm5




----------



## HoustonKid

Some models now predicting Cat 4 in 24 hours. That sucker is growing fast.


----------



## rynochop2.0

I guess all the marshes are going to get a good cleaning out


----------



## DCAVA

Batten down the hatches...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

rynochop2.0 said:


> I guess all the marshes are going to get a good cleaning out


Probably will be filled with debris from homes and camps.


----------



## Zoo

Voluntary evacuation of Galveston West End issued. Don't be surprised to see that extended.


----------



## FREON

Diz chit iz startn 2 wurree me a lil


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Storm surge flooding map
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/152721.shtml?inundation#contents


----------



## tstorm5

FREON said:


> Diz chit iz startn 2 wurree me a lil


Come to Victoria and walk into Walmart, Lowes or Home Depot. Some people are starting to get a little edgy.LOL!


----------



## AHL_1901

So has landfall moved east towards port O from corpus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd

AHL_1901 said:


> So has landfall moved east towards port O from corpus?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Projected to make landfall around Rockport as of right now.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Carla hit around Indianola, Port Lavaca, absolutely destroyed much of Gal.,Seabrook,Bolivar from Storm Surge.


----------



## AHL_1901

Good Intel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I gotta stop at the liquor store in the way home


----------



## cklimpt

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I gotta stop at the liquor store in the way home


Specs has a waiting line out the door!


----------



## irbjd

AHL_1901 said:


> Good Intel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This link has good info: http://spaghettimodels.com/


----------



## seabo

FREON said:


> Diz chit iz startn 2 wurree me a lil


got 2 rv up here with your name on it .


----------



## Cat O' Lies

irbjd said:


> This link has good info: http://spaghettimodels.com/


I was hoping to see some Spaghetti Models


----------



## Spinky

Pretty sure I can say goodbye to my boat. Was sitting at a repair shop parking lot in Port A, no way I could get down to retrieve it.
If anyone finds a white 24' Hydrasport CC sitting in their yard next week, let me know...


----------



## Cut n Shoot

This might be TWC hype.I sure hope so. The thieving meth heads are going to have a free for all.


----------



## AHL_1901

Spinky said:


> Pretty sure I can say goodbye to my boat. Was sitting at a repair shop parking lot in Port A, no way I could get down to retrieve it.
> 
> If anyone finds a white 24' Hydrasport CC sitting in their yard next week, let me know...


Hope it makes it out ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhales

you guys stay safe down there dont wait to long to get out, we did with Ivan. this thing is going to blowup tonight in that hot water...


----------



## 98aggie77566

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I gotta stop at the liquor store in the way home


I think that is why they have the Categories....one bottle per Cat.

Cat3 = 3 bottles

I assume that is per person?

Everything is secure at my place.....trying to decide whether to put up boards.

I may send the family north.....I have an 87 year old grandmother to look after at her place....she wouldn't leave if it is Cat 15....so I'm staying put.


----------



## gbollom

Does anyone know how often those hurricane tracker planes run out to get readings?


----------



## RRbohemian

Spinky said:


> Pretty sure I can say goodbye to my boat. Was sitting at a repair shop parking lot in Port A, no way I could get down to retrieve it.
> If anyone finds a white 24' Hydrasport CC sitting in their yard next week, let me know...


I'm feeling your pain. Funny thing though, I believe my boat will be okay, it's my camp I believe I will never see again. Just praying for the best.


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Spinky said:


> Pretty sure I can say goodbye to my boat. Was sitting at a repair shop parking lot in Port A, no way I could get down to retrieve it.
> If anyone finds a white 24' Hydrasport CC sitting in their yard next week, let me know...


Well at least tell them to put in the transom plugs! ;-)

TWG


----------



## gotmuddy

Spinky said:


> Pretty sure I can say goodbye to my boat. Was sitting at a repair shop parking lot in Port A, no way I could get down to retrieve it.
> If anyone finds a white 24' Hydrasport CC sitting in their yard next week, let me know...


better make sure insurance is up to date.


----------



## gbollom

Cut n Shoot said:


> This might be TWC hype.I sure hope so. The thieving meth heads are going to have a free for all.


Goodnight, how does one predict power outages and how long they will last?????


----------



## gotmuddy

RRbohemian said:


> I'm feeling your pain. Funny thing though, I believe my boat will be okay, it's my camp I believe I will never see again. Just praying for the best.


where is it at?


----------



## AHL_1901

gotmuddy said:


> better make sure insurance is up to date.


I just got off the phone with mine. Charter lakes. Good to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tstorm5

gbollom said:


> Goodnight, how does one predict power outages and how long they will last?????


That is a true Mission Impossible.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatibilt

I had hit Specs on Monday so all good there, but dang I just realized I'm going to be one of those guys that needs wood for the windows at the last freakin minute. 

After I took them down from Ike some of the big pieces I just put in a crappy little storage shed on the side of the house that ended up leaking and rotting them out, so I threw them out a couple of years ago with all good intentions of replacing them and now here I am!!!:headknock


----------



## tstorm5

I'm guessing an "M" is really bad.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd

tstorm5 said:


> I'm guessing an "M" is really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


M = Major


----------



## tstorm5

irbjd said:


> M = Major


10-4, I got it... It was the first chart I saw using it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTim

tstorm5 said:


> I'm guessing an "M" is really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cat 3, 4, and 5 are considered Majors


----------



## RRbohemian

gotmuddy said:


> where is it at?


Matagorda Peninsula. Yeah, it's gone.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

98aggie77566 said:


> I think that is why they have the Categories....one bottle per Cat.
> 
> Cat3 = 3 bottles
> 
> I assume that is per person?
> 
> Everything is secure at my place.....trying to decide whether to put up boards.
> 
> I may send the family north.....I have an 87 year old grandmother to look after at her place....she wouldn't leave if it is Cat 15....so I'm staying put.


Play it safe, I'm going to get three bottles just in case. They told us already here at work to not come back until Tuesday


----------



## gotmuddy

RRbohemian said:


> Matagorda Peninsula. Yeah, it's gone.


sadly, yes.:frown:


----------



## Rubberback

gotmuddy said:


> sadly, yes.:frown:


You talking West or East or both?


----------



## fishinguy

Pulling boat out of Crystal Beach tonight. Leaving RV.


----------



## saltaholic

Last storm to make landfall in texas with >125mph winds was 1970, This is going to be a very bad one.....


----------



## Coleman_Medina

*Marine Zone Forecast*

*...HURRICANE WARNING IN EFFECT...*

*Synopsis*: Tropical Storm Harvey, currently located over the Western Gulf of Mexico, is expected to continue to move toward the northwest through Friday. Harvey is expected to become a major hurricane as it moves into the Middle Texas coastal waters on Friday. Conditions over the Coastal Waters are expected to rapidly deteriorate tonight and Friday. A Hurricane Warning is now in effect for the Coastal Waters. Mariners are advised to monitor the latest forecasts from the National Hurricane Center.

*Rest Of Today*
Northeast wind 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 feet with occasional seas up to 5 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Tonight*
Northeast wind 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 6 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet building to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet after midnight. Showers and thunderstorms likely.

*Friday*
hurricane conditions expected. Northeast wind 25 to 30 knots with gusts to around 45 knots becoming north 40 to 50 knots with gusts to around 65 knots in the afternoon. Seas 10 feet with occasional seas up to 13 feet building to 20 feet with occasional seas up to 25 feet in the afternoon. Showers and thunderstorms.

*Friday Night*
hurricane conditions expected. North wind 75 to 95 knots shifting west after midnight. Gusts up to 125 knots. Seas 30 feet with occasional seas up to 38 feet building to 32 feet with occasional seas up to 41 feet after midnight. Showers and thunderstorms.

*Saturday*
hurricane conditions possible. Southwest wind 50 to 70 knots with gusts to around 95 knots decreasing to 35 to 40 knots with gusts to around 55 knots in the afternoon. Seas 26 feet with occasional seas up to 33 feet subsiding to 17 feet with occasional seas up to 22 feet in the afternoon. Showers and thunderstorms.

*Saturday Night*
hurricane conditions possible. Showers and thunderstorms likely.

*Sunday*
tropical storm conditions possible. Showers and thunderstorms likely.

*Sunday Night*
tropical storm conditions possible. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Monday*
tropical storm conditions possible. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Monday Night*
tropical storm conditions possible. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

???40ft???


----------



## Rubberback

Coleman_Medina said:


> *Marine Zone Forecast*
> 
> *...HURRICANE WARNING IN EFFECT...*
> 
> *Synopsis*: Tropical Storm Harvey, currently located over the Western Gulf of Mexico, is expected to continue to move toward the northwest through Friday. Harvey is expected to become a major hurricane as it moves into the Middle Texas coastal waters on Friday. Conditions over the Coastal Waters are expected to rapidly deteriorate tonight and Friday. A Hurricane Warning is now in effect for the Coastal Waters. Mariners are advised to monitor the latest forecasts from the National Hurricane Center.
> 
> *Rest Of Today*
> Northeast wind 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 feet with occasional seas up to 5 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> *Tonight*
> Northeast wind 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 6 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet building to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet after midnight. Showers and thunderstorms likely.
> 
> *Friday*
> hurricane conditions expected. Northeast wind 25 to 30 knots with gusts to around 45 knots becoming north 40 to 50 knots with gusts to around 65 knots in the afternoon. Seas 10 feet with occasional seas up to 13 feet building to 20 feet with occasional seas up to 25 feet in the afternoon. Showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> *Friday Night*
> hurricane conditions expected. North wind 75 to 95 knots shifting west after midnight. Gusts up to 125 knots. Seas 30 feet with occasional seas up to 38 feet building to 32 feet with occasional seas up to 41 feet after midnight. Showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> *Saturday*
> hurricane conditions possible. Southwest wind 50 to 70 knots with gusts to around 95 knots decreasing to 35 to 40 knots with gusts to around 55 knots in the afternoon. Seas 26 feet with occasional seas up to 33 feet subsiding to 17 feet with occasional seas up to 22 feet in the afternoon. Showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> *Saturday Night*
> hurricane conditions possible. Showers and thunderstorms likely.
> 
> *Sunday*
> tropical storm conditions possible. Showers and thunderstorms likely.
> 
> *Sunday Night*
> tropical storm conditions possible. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> *Monday*
> tropical storm conditions possible. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> *Monday Night*
> tropical storm conditions possible. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> ???40ft???


Time to boogie.


----------



## justletmein

RRbohemian said:


> Matagorda Peninsula. Yeah, it's gone.


Mine too, not gonna be fun sorting through that wreckage. My first year down there so I've put a lot of money into it over this last year. But, it's a fish camp and a bunch of money and gear, not like it's my home so nothing compared to the mess some people are going to have cleaning up their homes and being out of work after this thing rolls through.


----------



## glenbo

Anyone want to buy an undamaged (so far) house in San Leon on 4 lots with great water view? Sweetie and I are planning on selling out and leaving this area forever. Ike was too much for us and at my age, not looking forward to another.


----------



## Pistol58

*The things you find on Facebook...*


----------



## HoustonKid

Pistol58 said:


>


 LOL.

Fake news. Someone looking for likes and views.


----------



## Robert.Parson

Station 42002 (LLNR 1405) - WEST GULF - 207 NM East of Brownsville, TX

Last report was at 1:50 pm... 
33 knts, 9.5 wave height









Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson

I pulled my RV home fro Sargent and tied down my shed...
It would take 9' or better storm surge to get to it, but I am really worried about the roof on the RV cover....









Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson

RV cover









Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy

yah thats not good.


----------



## HoustonKid

They just upped the ante. Saying 25"+ of rain for the mid coast. 20"+ for Houston. It's going to get wet boys and girls brought to you by Captain Obvious.

Also saying it will still be a TS on Tuesday and will be sitting over Houston at that time.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Matty under mandatory .. Good.. Gonna be a huge storm surge.. I hope the boys get their boats on trailers in time.. Jeez.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Pistol58 said:


>


Yeah and people are buying it :headknock


----------



## Cut n Shoot

HoustonKid said:


> They just upped the ante. Saying 25"+ if rain for the mid coast. 20"+ for Houston. It's going to get wet boys and girls brought to you by Captain Obvious.
> 
> Also saying it will still be a TS on Tuesday and will be sitting over Houston at that time.


Where have you been the last 3 days?


----------



## agonzales1981

Dangit I think I might hit the road on this one!


----------



## Category6

justletmein said:


> Mine too, not gonna be fun sorting through that wreckage. My first year down there so I've put a lot of money into it over this last year. But, it's a fish camp and a bunch of money and gear, not like it's my home so nothing compared to the mess some people are going to have cleaning up their homes and being out of work after this thing rolls through.


That sucks man! I happen to know how you got started down there, really hoping for the best for you!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Cut n Shoot said:


> Where have you been the last 3 days?


Tracking Harvey. 25"+ is new.


----------



## driftfish20

agonzales1981 said:


> Dangit I think I might hit the road on this one!


We have an extra bed and I hear the place has a pretty nice shower!


----------



## HookInFinger

glenbo said:


> Anyone want to buy an undamaged (so far) house in San Leon on 4 lots with great water view? Sweetie and I are planning on selling out and leaving this area forever. Ike was too much for us and at my age, not looking forward to another.


Assuming you're serious...

If you're looking to transfer ownership before the storm you're most likely out of luck unless someone's willing to do it on a handshake for a song. If you still want to sell after this passes, shoot me a PM. I may be interested.


----------



## kweber

SA news reporting runs at wal-mart and heb for bottle water and batteries...
we're gonna be taking in Lyle Lovett and some Riverwalk TxMx food tomorrow night...
Marriott stay-over and home about noon Sat


----------



## agonzales1981

driftfish20 said:


> We have an extra bed and I hear the place has a pretty nice shower!


hahaha!!


----------



## RRbohemian

Weather channel saying homes on the beach at Surfside will not be there after the weekend.


----------



## fy0834

For those staying ... good luck, I guess you can go "Lt. Dan" during the surge.


----------



## HoustonKid

Just upped it again. 35"+ plus now "which would leave areas uninhabitable for weeks maybe even months." SMH..........


----------



## Cut n Shoot

HoustonKid said:


> Just upped it again. 35"+ plus now "which would leave areas uninhabitable for weeks maybe even months." SMH..........


Blame this chit on chu chu.


----------



## ChuChu

Cut n Shoot said:


> Blame this chit on chu chu.


Go right ahead. You think I give a **** if you blame me?


----------



## Cut n Shoot

ChuChu said:


> Go right ahead. You think I give a **** if you blame me?


No..You must of had a Jeannie in a bottle. We sure as* *** have one on the doorstep.Hope y'all get the rain you need.


----------



## portalto

Well, after re-doing the whole house last summer and this winter with hardy plank, new windows, flooring, etc., the house will be gone. This house is a funeral home from Ganado moved in after Carla took out the first one. But the memories can never be taken.


----------



## agonzales1981

portalto said:


> Well, after re-doing the whole house last summer and this winter with hardy plank, new windows, flooring, etc., the house will be gone. This house is a funeral home from Ganado moved in after Carla took out the first one. But the memories can never be taken.


Ahh man hoping for the best for you and all you 2coolers close to the water!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Hopefully not portalto. Where is it located?


----------



## RRbohemian

portalto said:


> Well, after re-doing the whole house last summer and this winter with hardy plank, new windows, flooring, etc., the house will be gone. This house is a funeral home from Ganado moved in after Carla took out the first one. But the memories can never be taken.


Sorry to hear that. Lets hope it goes farther south and the predictions don't come through.


----------



## portalto

HoustonKid said:


> Hopefully not portalto. Where is it located?


It's in Port Alto on Carancahua Bay between Palacios and Port Lavaca. It is our bay house and not our residence. It's been in my husband's family since before Hurricane Carla.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

portalto said:


> Well, after re-doing the whole house last summer and this winter with hardy plank, new windows, flooring, etc., the house will be gone. This house is a funeral home from Ganado moved in after Carla took out the first one. But the memories can never be taken.


I hope it is salvageable Nette. Hoping this storm fools some of the prognosticaters and moves through quick.


----------



## portalto

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hope it is salvageable Nette. Hoping this storm fools some of the prognosticaters and moves through quick.


Thanks Blake but I have to be a realist. If it moved through right away, maybe. Stalling and churning up the bay plus the storm surge, well......
However, no matter what, as long as lives are not lost, it will be ok.


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Hope. Never lose hope.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## txbigred

This guy was spotted coming down 59....









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator

txbigred said:


> This guy was spotted coming down 59....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


dag yo, been looking for that one. 10 greens if i could!


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Current radar









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster

portalto said:


> Well, after re-doing the whole house last summer and this winter with hardy plank, new windows, flooring, etc., the house will be gone. This house is a funeral home from Ganado moved in after Carla took out the first one. But the memories can never be taken.


Prayers out for you. :smile:


----------



## txbigred

the toninator said:


> dag yo, been looking for that one. 10 greens if i could!


Just trying to give a chuckle to some folks who don't have anything to laugh about right now.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tstorm5

Jim Cantore siting in POC.


----------



## Harbormaster

Back yard during hurricane Claudette in Sargent 2003. The duck is standing on a 32" picnic table. Snakes everywhere...a fox squirrel on one end of the porch and a cat squirrel on the other, they wouldn't even move when I walked by.

Life on the coast. :smile:


----------



## tstorm5

I heard they issued a mandatory evacuation for Victoria now.


----------



## WoundedMinnow

tstorm5 said:


> I heard they issued a mandatory evacuation for Victoria now.


https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2017/aug/24/harvey-hurdles-toward-coast/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Surf will be up just a bit.

https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## tstorm5

WoundedMinnow said:


> https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2017/aug/24/harvey-hurdles-toward-coast/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo

31 footers!


----------



## HookInFinger

txbigred said:


> This guy was spotted coming down 59....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


LMAO! In my opinion, that guy became one of the best memes ever to grace the tubes. Welcome Back Looter, Loot with the Wind, The Mona Loota....
I was traveling then and had some time on my hands, so contributed a few. Have to see if I can dig them up. Green to ya...


----------



## justletmein

^looter carrying greenies for us all


----------



## sea sick

Best one was Kramer with the looters head hahaha
I wasted hours on the webz looking at those meme....some folks have a creative mind


----------



## jmbapp

Bozo said:


> 31 footers!


Wind seems modest, waves seem to big.

Jason


----------



## jmbapp

Im riding it out in South Rockport in a stilt home. Dont know what the future holds but im getting nervous. 

Jason


----------



## dk2429

Bozo said:


> 31 footers!


Looks like I'm going fishing at 1 tomorrow.....


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Bozo said:


> 31 footers!


If it doesn't blow, we don't go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

pistol I've seen that on other sites and always it's the same but the person is always with some other agency lol.

People have to play.

TH


----------



## B&C

jmbapp said:


> Im riding it out in South Rockport in a stilt home. Dont know what the future holds but im getting nervous.
> 
> Jason


If you're nervous now, you're going to be out of your mind in 24hrs and it will be too late to get out! Get the hell out of there.

I said goodbye to my house in Corpus today and hope she rides it out!


----------



## AHL_1901

jmbapp said:


> Im riding it out in South Rockport in a stilt home. Dont know what the future holds but im getting nervous.
> 
> Jason


Good luck sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

B&C said:


> If you're nervous now, you're going to be out of your mind in 24hrs and it will be too late to get out! Get the hell out of there.
> 
> I said goodbye to my house in Corpus today and hope she rides it out!


Boarded up my house and got out of Rockport. Hope she is still there when we come back.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbapp

Im getting packed up

Jason


----------



## grinderman

Loaded up the boat and grabbed any keepsakes my sister or I wanted from our family owned rockport house. Since my parents have owned this place in key allegro since '82, this is the 1st time I thought it might be the last time I see it undamaged! We always knew it was a matter of when, not if. Prayers to everyone in this storms path-be smart, get out of the way. No sticks and bricks are worth risking your life!


----------



## AHL_1901

grinderman said:


> No sticks and bricks are worth risking your life!


Agreed. But fiberglass I'm boarder line on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty

I saw the worst of humanity today. All over. Over and over.

I spent the day helping people move things, load things, secure things. I bought food and ice and took it to people who weren't getting out, for one reason or another. I bought ice chests for people to put the ice in. I delivered cases of water. Everywhere I went, I saw ugly people doing ugly things. I saw an old lady trying to get a case of water get pushed out of the way by a guy who had to have five cases. I watched a guy scream at a mother with three kids in the car, because he didn't think she was moving fast enough. A guy run a long-red light, and force two cars to slam their brakes to avoid him. I could go on and on.

I was about to leave town, and decided to stop at Stripes and do one last thing for a guy I knew couldn't evacuate. He loves Shiner Bock, so I decided to get him a 12 pack, just to leave with a smile on his face. There was maybe a minute I couldn't see the truck, and someone stole the ice chest out of the bed. Among other things, it held my wife's MS medicine. Like 3,000 dollars worth of MS medicine.

I went inside and tried to get the manager to look at her security video, hoping the police might recognize the person and get the meds back. (I didn't care about the rest.) The woman at Stripes went to the back, and returned saying that nobody approached my car, so it must have happened somewhere else. I had put the ice chest into the bed, and driven straight to Stripes. The story is a lot longer, but I really think she knew the person who did it.

The really sad thing is that I expect some people here to say it's my fault for leaving it in the truck. (The cab was full, and it all needed to get out of the house I left.) I've just about hit my limit with people.

Fred Gwynn, the guy who played Herman Munster, once said, "I feel like there is a war between light and dark... and the dark has one more spear." This past week, and especially this day, has convinced me that there are more of "them" than there are of us.


----------



## AHL_1901

Pocjetty sorry this bad situation is becoming worse. Good people like you need to keep being good, don't let others even take a second of it from you. Your probably a happy guy with a good life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

First bands just hit my place in Sweeny.

Raining like heck and winds about 40.

Gonna be a LONG few days.

Prayers for everyone!


----------



## grittydog

POCJETTY,
I hope your thieves get struck by lightning or maybe a bullet in the head, I hope you can get your wife more meds on short notice. These people that are so sorry as to steal like they are, I hope they get caught and shot on site. Under the conditions we are in you have to watch twice as close.


----------



## RRbohemian

Blowing at 22mph coming out of the east-northeast on Matagorda Peninsula. Gusts to around 29mph. Looks like a band about to hit pretty soon.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Hey Chu Chu and TStorm....

You guys getting any rain yet?

SMDH


----------



## specktout

We're starting to get bands of rain here in Lamar, about 3.5" so far, winds are pretty light out of the NW. I'll try to update the conditions as long as I have power and the net. Looks like the eye is going to come in right on top of us.
Mark


----------



## dbarham

Alvin getting a good soaking

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Feeder band just swept through Pearland...Going into work for half a day...If anyone needs help with anything this afternoon in my area give me a text #832-725-4305


----------



## 98aggie77566

I think I'm gonna order a 55 gallon drum of permethrin!

Skeeters are gonna be BAD after this settles down.


----------



## SpikeMike

specktout, why are you still there?


----------



## bubbas kenner

pocjetty don't give in to dark, God knows every heart and wrath is His.Your story will stick with me,and I pray your wife's meds are located you will be blessed sir be well.


----------



## tstorm5

98aggie77566 said:


> Hey Chu Chu and TStorm....
> 
> You guys getting any rain yet?
> 
> SMDH


I'm about 10 miles south of Victoria at work. First real band just came thru but it was light rain at best. I was surprised as I predicted the first dry hurricane ever.

The best part... My relief called to let me know he wouldn't be coming in this morning. Looks like I'll be getting about 20+ hours of fun instead of 12. 
OK, I'm thru whining.


----------



## mike flores

pocjetty said:


> I saw the worst of humanity today. All over. Over and over.
> 
> I spent the day helping people move things, load things, secure things. I bought food and ice and took it to people who weren't getting out, for one reason or another. I bought ice chests for people to put the ice in. I delivered cases of water. Everywhere I went, I saw ugly people doing ugly things. I saw an old lady trying to get a case of water get pushed out of the way by a guy who had to have five cases. I watched a guy scream at a mother with three kids in the car, because he didn't think she was moving fast enough. A guy run a long-red light, and force two cars to slam their brakes to avoid him. I could go on and on.
> 
> I was about to leave town, and decided to stop at Stripes and do one last thing for a guy I knew couldn't evacuate. He loves Shiner Bock, so I decided to get him a 12 pack, just to leave with a smile on his face. There was maybe a minute I couldn't see the truck, and someone stole the ice chest out of the bed. Among other things, it held my wife's MS medicine. Like 3,000 dollars worth of MS medicine.
> 
> I went inside and tried to get the manager to look at her security video, hoping the police might recognize the person and get the meds back. (I didn't care about the rest.) The woman at Stripes went to the back, and returned saying that nobody approached my car, so it must have happened somewhere else. I had put the ice chest into the bed, and driven straight to Stripes. The story is a lot longer, but I really think she knew the person who did it.
> 
> The really sad thing is that I expect some people here to say it's my fault for leaving it in the truck. (The cab was full, and it all needed to get out of the house I left.) I've just about hit my limit with people.
> 
> Fred Gwynn, the guy who played Herman Munster, once said, "I feel like there is a war between light and dark... and the dark has one more spear." This past week, and especially this day, has convinced me that there are more of "them" than there are of us.


Sorry to hear that. It really is unfortunate how many people didnt get their *** beat, taught how to be an adult and how to make good decisions. God bless you guys helping one another, it is awe inspiring to see all the helping hands you guys are giving. Stay safe out there and keep yalls heads on a swivel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1

mike flores said:


> Sorry to hear that. It really is unfortunate how many people didnt get their *** beat, taught how to be an adult and how to make good decisions. God bless you guys helping one another, it is awe inspiring to see all the helping hands you guys are giving. Stay safe out there and keep yalls heads on a swivel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Disaster like this will make the best and worst out of people.
Just hang tight. There are still good people out there.
Remember that we do have Rita and special Katrina people around Houston.


----------



## mike flores

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

From Harris County Flood Control Meteorologist Jeff Lindner

This is focused to those individuals in the mandatory evacuation areas of:

*Calhoun, Refugio, Aransas, San Patricio, Nueces, Jackson, and Matagorda Counties*

I have been to your lunch meetings and presented at your conferences, many of you have been on this mailing list for years and have come to trust what I say and the forecast produced.

This is â€œthat stormâ€, this is â€œthe stormâ€ with only comparisons to Celia (1970) and Carla (1961) for your region. You face one of the most difficult decisions of your life, to stay or leave and for some the landfall of this hurricane will be a defining life moment broken into before and after Harvey. The reality is that some of you will lose everything you own in the next 24 hours, entire homes will be washed away and destroyed by the storm surge.

You *must* leave, you cannot be in the storm surge inundation zones when Harvey moves ashoreâ€¦the sea water is going to rise 8-12 feet above the ground in some of these counties along with battering waves that will beat structures to collapse. The coastline will forever be changed in the next 24 hours. You must make the correct decision and complete your preparations immediately and move inland. I am pleading with you to evacuate those areas under mandatory evacuation orders.

Jeff


----------



## Luckysam

POC jetty, stay strong brother. They will either be haunted by their actions or live their life in that misery and eventually answer for it. I responded for Ike w/in hours, lots of good and really bad in man. All should have their head on a swivel until this is over. Contact a responder you see, they may know the nearest place /ctr for meds. We are loading up the trucks & trailers today to head down for Harvey as soon as possible. Prayers to all, be safe.


----------



## Luckysam

*Thanks 2cool*

For pushing out all of the information and advice. No doubt many have benefited. Prayers for all, be safe


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Everyone definitely has their game faces on.A lot of aggressive driving this morning.They're talking about a second landfall,wonderful.


----------



## ChuChu

98aggie77566 said:


> Hey Chu Chu and TStorm....
> 
> You guys getting any rain yet?
> 
> SMDH


Go ahead and blame me you lowlife POS. I really hope you aren't stupid enough to think I or anyone else has any control over this. But I guess you are that stupid. 
You know *******, all I said was we need rain and need it bad. 
But I will say a prayer for you just as I have for everyone else.


----------



## Hullahopper

portalto said:


> Thanks Blake but I have to be a realist. If it moved through right away, maybe. Stalling and churning up the bay plus the storm surge, well......
> However, no matter what, as long as lives are not lost, it will be ok.


Annette, we lost our original Galveston house during Ike. Chief Charlie told me once that houses and cars and such are just "things" that if need be can be replaced. Let us all be thankfull that our families are safe. With that said you will be in my thoughts and prayers this week.

Take care dear friend.

HH


----------



## 98aggie77566

ChuChu said:


> Go ahead and blame me you lowlife POS. I really hope you aren't stupid enough to think I or anyone else has any control over this. But I guess you are that stupid.
> You know *******, all I said was we need rain and need it bad.
> But I will say a prayer for you just as I have for everyone else.


To quote TStorm....Try taking a few deep breathes and relax.

I never blamed you...but thanks for the insults and the even more pleasant PM.

God Bless You and everyone in the path of the storm.


----------



## the toninator

At Hobby. Rain band just passed. Flight still on time...


----------



## pocjetty

bubbas kenner said:


> pocjetty don't give in to dark, God knows every heart and wrath is His.Your story will stick with me,and I pray your wife's meds are located you will be blessed sir be well.


Thanks. But it's not the stuff. That can all be replaced, even the meds. It's seeing so many people that are willing and able to just step on anyone who gets in the way of whatever they want to do right that second. Maybe more than that, it's how shocked and irate they get at the idea that anyone would complain about being stepped on. It's not even "me first", it's just "me".

No, I appreciate your concern. But I'm much more concerned about people I left behind right now. Some of them I know are in a world of hurt, even if this thing doesn't come close to its potential.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

ChuChu said:


> Go ahead and blame me you lowlife POS. I really hope you aren't stupid enough to think I or anyone else has any control over this. But I guess you are that stupid.
> You know *******, all I said was we need rain and need it bad.
> But I will say a prayer for you just as I have for everyone else.


Lawd...Please take your medication


----------



## 98aggie77566

pocjetty said:


> Thanks. But it's not the stuff. That can all be replaced, even the meds. It's seeing so many people that are willing and able to just step on anyone who gets in the way of whatever they want to do right that second. Maybe more than that, it's how shocked and irate they get at the idea that anyone would complain about being stepped on. It's not even "me first", it's just "me".
> 
> No, I appreciate your concern. But I'm much more concerned about people I left behind right now. Some of them I know are in a world of hurt, even if this thing doesn't come close to its potential.


Green to you POCJetty!

I gotta say...you have the best attitude on the whole situation...and really sucks to see you got the short end of the stick with thieves.

Situations like this bring out either the best...or the worst in people.

Hoping you guys make out as best as possible!


----------



## TexasWineGuy

I saw that same behavior the day before Rita hit Houston, especially from the [cough] out of town guests from N.O.

People would walk right up to someone else's shopping cart, as if they were not even standing there - and just TAKE. Never seen anything like it.

Tempers were, understandably, high.

Prayers for all of Texas.

TWG


----------



## tstorm5

I guess its time to sit back and see if all the weather reports were accurate. I sure hope that mean nasty Chu Chu guy didn't curse us with his hopes for something wet to fill up all this cracked ground around here.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Y'all don't forget to have some $ on hand...No power no ATM


----------



## RRbohemian

31mph winds with gusts up to 36mph on Matagorda Peninsula


----------



## Bassman5119

jmbapp said:


> Im getting packed up
> 
> Jason


Wise decision. Not worth it. Ridin' it out in Pearland. Y'all stay safe and drive safe if leaving. People were nuts yesterday driving home. SPECS on Pearland Parkway was out of Bud Light at 4pm. Buccees had plenty and gas pumps weren't working. People were freaking out!! Glad I got diesel the day before.


----------



## ContenderTX

Hope my favorite store Stanleys fairs OK - and all of Gorda for that matter.. RIP shell banks..many a good wave you've provided..


----------



## Rubberback

ContenderTX said:


> Hope my favorite store Stanleys fairs OK - and all of Gorda for that matter.. RIP shell banks..many a good wave you've provided..


It will be flattened out. But it normally rebuilds itself over time.sad2sm


----------



## tstorm5

Yeah Baby!!! Relief just showed up. Yall be safe out there wherever you are. I can hear the vodka yelling for me to hurry home.


----------



## Category6

Latest update from NHC now predicting a second landfall at Galveston next week with reintensification as it brushes up the coast


----------



## RubiconAg

Port A ferry shut down. Water is to the top of the docks in most locations. 42019 is reporting 19ft waves at avg 8 sec duration......


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Category5 said:


> Latest update from NHC now predicting a second landfall at Galveston next week with reintensification as it brushes up the coast


THAT would be a double-dip disaster.

TWG


----------



## gbollom

Hopefully the link works to provide some funny for the stressed folks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6

RubiconAg said:


> Port A ferry shut down. Water is to the top of the docks in most locations. 42019 is reporting 19ft waves at avg 8 sec duration......


That would be really sporty! I think the endangered red snapper are safe this weekend!


----------



## rynochop2.0

42020 has 22 footers at 9 seconds. Hope anyone who thought they could 'tough it out' has their life insurance paid current


----------



## cubera

Check this out, and of course it's from a trusted source.
Historic?
http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...139abce39f5_story.html?utm_term=.9ef254f6c4bc

On an ironic note. When Ike came in Pasadena everyone (without exception) that border widows had major roof leaks and the inside of their houses got flooded.


----------



## mas360

I am wondering if the coming heavy heavy down pour will wash freshwater fishes in river and streams out into the bay?


----------



## 98aggie77566

Mandatory evacuation for all of Matagorda County?

That has me a little worried now...I'm about 6 miles from the county line?!?


----------



## Blue Devil 7

98aggie77566 said:


> Mandatory evacuation for all of Matagorda County?
> 
> That has me a little worried now...I'm about 6 miles from the county line?!?


Look on the bright side... No burn ban!


----------



## TIMBOv2

98aggie77566 said:


> Mandatory evacuation for all of Matagorda County?
> 
> That has me a little worried now...I'm about 6 miles from the county line?!?


I'm about 3 miles inside Matagorda county line from you. We are gonna ride it out also. Fit a go out to the garage and fire up the gas grill for some brisket burgers and sausage. Need grazing material once electricity takes a dump.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Made sure Selena in downtown Corpitos is ready.


----------



## JoshJ

That statue offends me


----------



## Category6

Me too! Tear it down


----------



## Shaky

Very little wind, and just light rain so far in Inez, wife and stepson are in Marble Falls, riding this one out with the dogs so far. But, my truck is packed.......

Generator is fueled up and ready to go, plenty of groceries and refreshments on hand.

Only thing I am really concerned about is the wind, but I have fairly large stands of Live Oaks surrounding the house (too far away to cause damage to my house) hopefully they'll act like somewhat of a windbreak..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Category5 said:


> Me too! Tear it down


I'm Protesting...Nobody with a handle like Category 5 should be posting on a hurricaine thread!


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Aransas Pass in six hours !!*

Eye almost dead center - 140 sustained - and skipping up to POC at 130MPH, you are an idiot to stay for this one -- likely 12 foot surge and return flooding from inland PROPERTY can be replaced Lives can't.


----------



## gotmuddy

98aggie77566 said:


> I think I'm gonna order a 55 gallon drum of permethrin!
> 
> Skeeters are gonna be BAD after this settles down.


your implying that they werent terrible already?



TrueblueTexican said:


> Eye almost dead center - 140 sustained - and skipping up to POC at 130MPH, you are an idiot to stay for this one -- likely 12 foot surge and return flooding from inland PROPERTY can be replaced Lives can't.


insane to stay, just insane.sad2sm


----------



## 98aggie77566

gotmuddy said:


> insane to stay, just insane.sad2sm


Insane to stay at my place?

I'm in Sweeny...not Port O.

I'd say the overwhelming majority of Southern Brazoria County folks are still here.

Maybe I am insane?


----------



## jesco

pocjetty said:


> Thanks. But it's not the stuff. That can all be replaced, even the meds. It's seeing so many people that are willing and able to just step on anyone who gets in the way of whatever they want to do right that second. Maybe more than that, it's how shocked and irate they get at the idea that anyone would complain about being stepped on. It's not even "me first", it's just "me".
> 
> No, I appreciate your concern. But I'm much more concerned about people I left behind right now. Some of them I know are in a world of hurt, even if this thing doesn't come close to its potential.


 Pocjetty, I am sure sorry about what happened. If it helps restore your faith in Texans a bit, I'd like to say I have seen many, many people helping each other out at HEB, at Home Depot and throughout my neighborhood. Heck, people were even driving courteously on 610 this morning! Tough times can bring out the rats, for sure. But it also brings out the good in many people. I know you know that, but thought a reminder might help cheer you up a bit. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## portalto

Hullahopper said:


> Annette, we lost our original Galveston house during Ike. Chief Charlie told me once that houses and cars and such are just "things" that if need be can be replaced. Let us all be thankfull that our families are safe. With that said you will be in my thoughts and prayers this week.
> 
> Take care dear friend.
> 
> HH


Oh, dear friend, thank you so much. I know it's just 4 walls that can be replaced but, as my sister pointed out, the memories will live forever.

Stay safe and huge hugs!


----------



## Category6

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm Protesting...Nobody with a handle like Category 5 should be posting on a hurricaine thread!


Not my fault!


----------



## gotmuddy

98aggie77566 said:


> Insane to stay at my place?
> 
> I'm in Sweeny...not Port O.
> 
> I'd say the overwhelming majority of Southern Brazoria County folks are still here.
> 
> Maybe I am insane?


lol I hit multiquote about two hours ago, and it decided to do it now. fixed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Shaky said:


> Very little wind, and just light rain so far in Inez, wife and stepson are in Marble Falls, riding this one out with the dogs so far. But, my truck is packed.......
> 
> Generator is fueled up and ready to go, plenty of groceries and refreshments on hand.
> 
> Only thing I am really concerned about is the wind, but I have fairly large stands of Live Oaks surrounding the house (too far away to cause damage to my house) hopefully they'll act like somewhat of a windbreak..


You have a plant job, right?
You may get stuck there.
I am wishing you the best, but operators often times have it tough in storms.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

98aggie77566 said:


> Insane to stay at my place?
> 
> I'm in Sweeny...not Port O.
> 
> I'd say the overwhelming majority of Southern Brazoria County folks are still here.
> 
> Maybe I am insane?


I'm a little nervous staying in the NE end of BC...I had water up to my front porch with Allison in 2001...This will be more rain, but spread out over 5 days might be better...Wife is trapped at the hospital & I might not see her again until next week sometimes...Fittin to get the hail out of here & go get my puppy a birthday present...Sadie has to spend her first birthday without her Mama


----------



## Category6

Grocery store was exciting just now :/


----------



## Hullahopper

Newest Levi update

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## kweber

how 'bout a big "thank you" to all the USCG folks standing duty! 
they ride the rough stuff for us! 
GO COASTIES!


----------



## TxMav

Hullahopper said:


> Newest Levi update
> 
> http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


If you are thinking of riding this one out on the coast and have not watched this, you should at least take 7 minutes-53 seconds to watch this update. He uses the word 'unprecedented' a time or two. It may change your mind. In each update, the conditions and severity get worse..not better. I would hate to hear of any loss of life because somebody was too stubborn to heed a warning.


----------



## Ryan H.

Hunker down, and if you get too bad off I got room in the house for anyone forced to leave


----------



## HoustonKid

Just closed our office and will evaluate conditions Sunday for next week. As of now closed until Wednesday. I'm tasked with checking the office every 12 hours over the weekend if I can get there. I'm only 4 miles away and 90% of that is on the freeway. I'm in a 4x4 so I should be able to make it.


----------



## uscgnazzario

kweber said:


> how 'bout a big "thank you" to all the USCG folks standing duty!
> they ride the rough stuff for us!
> GO COASTIES!


Thanks! We will be ready to respond.


----------



## JamesAggie

HOUSTON EVAVUATE NOW!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Thank you for your service.

I am confused-on a different thread someone was talking about a man camped at the Army hole out of POC, was suggested they call coast guard to check on him. Was told they had already evacuated. Where do they evacuate to and what happens to folks in that area that need assistance? Maybe I misunderstood...............


----------



## lite-liner

we are hunkering, it's not bad right now.
latest report shows the eye landing just south of rockport.
puts us in the eye wall of the NE quadrant.
the worst possible scenario..
thank God for the altitude!


----------



## fy0834

JamesAggie said:


> HOUSTON EVAVUATE NOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Are you a racist? You left the African Americans in place...

Seriously... it would be heartbreaking to read about casualties next week
when it would be so easy to take safety on higher inland ground.


----------



## irbjd

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Thank you for your service.
> 
> I am confused-on a different thread someone was talking about a man camped at the Army hole out of POC, was suggested they call coast guard to check on him. Was told they had already evacuated. Where do they evacuate to and what happens to folks in that area that need assistance? Maybe I misunderstood...............


As for folks that stay in a "mandatory" evacuation area, if you stay you're on your own. Emergency services will not rescue you at their peril.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*947millibars @ 11 AM down to 945 @ 1PM*

Storm surge prediction

N Entrance Padre Island Natl Seashore to Sargent...6 to 12 ft
Sargent to Jamaica Beach...5 to 8 ft
Port Mansfield to N Entrance Padre Island Natl Seashore...5 to 7 ft
Jamaica Beach to High Island...2 to 4 ft
Mouth of the Rio Grande to Port Mansfield...2 to 4 ft
High Island to Morgan City...1 to 3 ft

High tide today ~ 7PM and high again @ 6:15AM

You better be on stilts for the next five days --


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I was in Rockport yesterday when they issued the mandatory evacuation, securing everything with a buddy that has a place down there also. Praying for everyone on the coast. Our place and boat on Copano bay may not be in very good shape.sad2sm


----------



## Trouthunter

> Very little wind, and just light rain so far in Inez


Inez? When did you leave Van Vleck? I must have been absent on moving day lol.

TH


----------



## RubiconAg

lite-liner said:


> we are hunkering, it's not bad right now.
> latest report shows the eye landing just south of rockport.
> puts us in the eye wall of the NE quadrant.
> the worst possible scenario..
> thank God for the altitude!


Are you staying in RKPT? Where are you located? Our place is directly across from the Cove wet slips...curious whats happening.


----------



## rynochop2.0

How about not clogging this thread with not funny memes for those that want info.


----------



## grinderman

Just updated to cat 3 with sustained winds of 120mph.


----------



## RRbohemian

grinderman said:


> Just updated to cat 3 with sustained winds of 120mph.


I was just looking at the radar and notice the eye wall better defined and knew it probably intensified.


----------



## Hullahopper

One for the record books for sure.


----------



## Bocephus

Hullahopper said:


> One for the record books for sure.


Hurricane Carla was a Cat 5 with 175mph winds....worst one for Texas in my life time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Carla


----------



## w_r_ranch

grinderman said:


> Just updated to cat 3 with sustained winds of 120mph.


Yep, and they've up the rain for us to 27.58"... Going to be a long 5-6 days before we can survey the damage.


----------



## CHARLIE

Water level been the same at Tiki Island all day. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## HookInFinger

rynochop2.0 said:


> How about not clogging this thread with not funny memes for those that want info.


I most humbly apologize to the thread police.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*If it holds current path and track*

The eye should pass into Aransas Pass between 8-9PM with wind gusts up to 130/140 MPH, sustained 80/100. Storm surge 10' over MSL.

I will be interested to see if this scours out Cedar Bayou and Pass Cavallo


----------



## Spirit

Seems like a good song and video for today.






We are still in the Tropical Storm Warning ... by 14 miles. The boat is as high as it can go, I've picked up and fixing to burn the first round of dead branches. I will stay until the water hits the pecan closest to the house, then I"m bugging out.


----------



## Mikeg77583




----------



## Centex fisher

TrueblueTexican said:


> The eye should pass into Aransas Pass between 8-9PM with wind gusts up to 130/140 MPH, sustained 80/100. Storm surge 10' over MSL.
> 
> I will be interested to see if this scours out Cedar Bayou and Pass Cavallo


I bet so. Not much left of Pass Cavallo anyways. I'm worried about my fishing town.


----------



## 98aggie77566

^^^Well that looks plum terrible!!!!


----------



## RRfisher

CHARLIE said:


> Water level been the same at Tiki Island all day. Keeping fingers crossed


Tornado warning just issued for Tiki.


----------



## the toninator

Made it to Vegas!!! Be safe yall.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

For the South Texas boys:
Water is now coming over my dock. I'm glad I moved the boat. The boys on the Polly Anna say 70 mph now. I still have power and internet in Port A somehow. 


























Still have some room on the bulkhead.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Latest rainfall prediction..4 ft+ near Matty.. Only 16" here.yea.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

And yes the upside picnic table is screwed down very very well.


----------



## gman1772

12 hour shifts @ the day job until further notice for a hurricane passing the coast 200 miles away from Harris County. Nice. I get to watch it rain and make sure granny groceries doesn't get stranded on the freeway. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

Prayers for everyone in the path of this storm. Try and get out of harms way. This is definitely one of the worst storms in Texas during my lifetime. Dolly here in the valley was a ***** as we had some damage to our home. Everyone stay vigilant and help one another during this trying situation. My sis is in Htown hunkered down for the weekend. Gods angels are encamped around her and everyone that may be in harms way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Logic

gman1772 said:


> 12 hour shifts @ the day job until further notice for a hurricane passing the coast 200 miles away from Harris County. Nice. I get to watch it rain and make sure granny groceries doesn't get stranded on the freeway. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We shut out units down in Pasadena, left a skeleton crew and sent all else home about 10am this morn.


----------



## kweber

uscgnazzario said:


> Thanks! We will be ready to respond.


thank yall for your service...
be safe!
USCG is gonna be facing a large task.


----------



## JJGold1

Wave Height at 42020 - 20' to 24'


----------



## JJGold1

Lastest Vort from flight 19 - no double eye wall this time and eye went from 16 to 15NM
Product: Air Force Vortex Message (URNT12 KNHC)
Transmitted: 25th day of the month at 20:07Z
Agency: United States Air Force
Aircraft: Lockheed WC-130J Hercules with reg. number AF98-5307
Storm Number & Year: 09 in 2017
Storm Name: Harvey (flight in the North Atlantic basin)
Mission Number: 19
Observation Number: 09
A. Time of Center Fix: 25th day of the month at 19:54:10Z
B. Center Fix Coordinates: 27Â°20'N 96Â°29'W (27.3333N 96.4833W)
B. Center Fix Location: 63 statute miles (101 km) to the ESE (117Â°) from Corpus Christi, TX, USA.
C. Minimum Height at Standard Level: 2,605m (8,547ft) at 700mb
D. Estimated (by SFMR or visually) Maximum Surface Wind Inbound: 98kts (~ 112.8mph)
E. Location of the Estimated Maximum Surface Wind Inbound: 11 nautical miles (13 statute miles) to the SE (142Â°) of center fix
F. Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound: From 234Â° at 112kts (From the SW at ~ 128.9mph)
G. Location of Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound: 14 nautical miles (16 statute miles) to the SE (140Â°) of center fix
H. Minimum Sea Level Pressure: 942mb (27.82 inHg)
I. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Outside Eye: 14Â°C (57Â°F) at a pressure alt. of 3,050m (10,007ft)
J. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Inside Eye: 17Â°C (63Â°F) at a pressure alt. of 3,052m (10,013ft)
K. Dewpoint Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye): 15Â°C (59Â°F)
K. Sea Surface Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye): Not Available
L. Eye Character: Closed
M. Eye Shape & Diameter: Circular with a diameter of 15 nautical miles (17 statute miles)
N. Fix Determined By: Penetration, Radar, Wind, Pressure and Temperature
N. Fix Level: 700mb
O. Navigational Fix Accuracy: 0.02 nautical miles
O. Meteorological Accuracy: 1 nautical mile


----------



## cman

where is that jj?


----------



## JJGold1

cman said:


> where is that jj?


60NM SSE of Corpus Christi, TX - http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42020


----------



## Haute Pursuit

uscgnazzario said:


> Thanks! We will be ready to respond.


My step son is a Coastie based in Corpus. They moved them and the birds to McAllen but he says they are moving back closer to Corpus soon this evening. Y'all be safe


----------



## JJGold1

A live streamer in Aransas Pass: https://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


----------



## HoustonKid

Dang. 20' -24'. That's some big ones espically for the Gulf.


----------



## BretE

Never seen'em do this before....I'm gettin numerous tornado warnings. They're kinda freakin me out....


----------



## dk2429

Empty Pockets CC said:


> For the South Texas boys:
> Water is now coming over my dock. I'm glad I moved the boat. The boys on the Polly Anna say 70 mph now. I still have power and internet in Port A somehow.
> View attachment 3848546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some room on the bulkhead.


****!


----------



## HoustonKid

125 mph. Pressure is 941 mb. Getting stronger.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

This CC mayor needs his head examined.Cars on the roads,people out walking around.This puts first responders at risk..


----------



## Trout-deluxe

Storm surge on bolivar with hurricane ike:Hurricane Ike also had a long-term impact on the U.S. economy. Making landfall over Galveston, at 2:10 a.m. CDT on September 13, 2008, Category 2 Hurricane Ike caused extensive damage in Texas, with sustained winds of 110 mph (175 km/h), a 22 ft (6.8 m) storm surge, and widespread coastal flooding.


----------



## TheGoose

Shoot I just toss all those branches into the river. 



Spirit said:


> Seems like a good song and video for today.
> 
> We are still in the Tropical Storm Warning ... by 14 miles. The boat is as high as it can go, I've picked up and fixing to burn the first round of dead branches. I will stay until the water hits the pecan closest to the house, then I"m bugging out.


----------



## Trout-deluxe

Sorry, just posting to compare storm surge...Prayers for everyone...


----------



## bg

Cut n Shoot said:


> This CC mayor needs his head examined.Cars on the roads,people out walking around.This puts first responders at risk..


He needs replaced. The aftermath of this storm is going to show just how inept the local government is in CC.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj

JJGold said:


> A live streamer in Aransas Pass: http://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


I would pull Brandon over for swerving, he has to have been drinking to stay down there and drive around with live feed for my entertainment.


----------



## JJGold1

Latest vort
Product: Air Force Vortex Message (URNT12 KNHC)
Transmitted: 25th day of the month at 20:55Z
Agency: United States Air Force
Aircraft: Lockheed WC-130J Hercules with reg. number AF98-5307
Storm Number & Year: 09 in 2017
Storm Name: Harvey (flight in the North Atlantic basin)
Mission Number: 19
Observation Number: 14
A. Time of Center Fix: 25th day of the month at 20:33:30Z
B. Center Fix Coordinates: 27Â°28'N 96Â°34'W (27.4667N 96.5667W)
B. Center Fix Location: 55 statute miles (88 km) to the ESE (110Â°) from Corpus Christi, TX, USA.
C. Minimum Height at Standard Level: 2,601m (8,533ft) at 700mb
D. Estimated (by SFMR or visually) Maximum Surface Wind Inbound: 97kts (~ 111.6mph)
E. Location of the Estimated Maximum Surface Wind Inbound: 6 nautical miles (7 statute miles) to the SW (231Â°) of center fix
F. Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound: From 326Â° at 93kts (From between the NW and NNW at ~ 107.0mph)
G. Location of Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound: 6 nautical miles (7 statute miles) to the SW (231Â°) of center fix
H. Minimum Sea Level Pressure: 941mb (27.79 inHg)
I. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Outside Eye: 14Â°C (57Â°F) at a pressure alt. of 3,048m (10,000ft)
J. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Inside Eye: 17Â°C (63Â°F) at a pressure alt. of 3,050m (10,007ft)
K. Dewpoint Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye): 15Â°C (59Â°F)
K. Sea Surface Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye): Not Available
L. Eye Character: Closed
M. Eye Shape & Diameter: Circular with a diameter of 18 nautical miles (21 statute miles)
N. Fix Determined By: Penetration, Radar, Wind, Pressure and Temperature
N. Fix Level: 700mb
O. Navigational Fix Accuracy: 0.02 nautical miles
O. Meteorological Accuracy: 2 nautical miles

Remarks Section:
Maximum Flight Level Wind: 117kts (~ 134.6mph) which was observed 27 nautical miles (31 statute miles) to the ESE (115Â°) from the flight level center at 18:30:30Z
Maximum Flight Level Wind Outbound: 129kts (~ 148.5mph) which was observed 13 nautical miles (15 statute miles) to the NE (49Â°) from the flight level center at 20:37:40Z
Dropsonde Surface Wind at Center: From 300Â° at 5kts (From the WNW at 6mph)


----------



## gbollom

tstorm5 said:


> Yeah Baby!!! Relief just showed up. Yall be safe out there wherever you are. I can hear the vodka yelling for me to hurry home.


Are you staying in Victoria? What's the wind like? My parents are staying in the nursery area


----------



## JJGold1

JJGold said:


> A live streamer in Aransas Pass: http://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


He's in Rockport now.


----------



## kweber

Empty Pockets CC said:


> And yes the upside picnic table is screwed down very very well.


guessing Pollyana is in port a couple days...


----------



## AHL_1901

JJGold said:


> He's in Rockport now.


It's slightly bothering me that he's still stopping at all the red lights lol. Only person around....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj

Brandon's live feed just went by Smoke Shack on 35 where people park their boats and such for sale. Still inventory on the lot, hope those boats are insured!

Just realizing all of the mobile homes and RV's that couldn't be pulled out in Rockport. I visited New Orleans a month and a half after Katrina, where cut fallen trees and debris were piled high along the roadside. This area is going to look a lot like that I suspect, but not so much with trees.


----------



## funewgy

Just heard they issued a mandatory evacuation of Victoria and Victoria county.


----------



## bone

*what??*



funewgy said:


> Just heard they issued a mandatory evacuation of Victoria and Victoria county.


are you serious??? that's crazy.


----------



## JKD

Need somebody to run down and dump the rain gauge in Port A.


----------



## funewgy

Yes, I'm serious, also a curfew.


----------



## glenbo

Just checked our rain gauge a few minutes ago and it says only 1", has to be more since the wind is moderate, so far, but I doubt it has gotten to 2" right here in our neighborhood. I was out earlier, saw a couple of branches broken off trees but that was all, still no standing water in ditches or yards. I'm hopeful we will be mostly spared from the worst.


----------



## 98aggie77566

My rain gauge is having challenges reading horizontal rain 

Honestly...so far we've probably had 4"s.....not as bad as I thought and hoping our luck holds out.

To me, it almost looks like the storm is rotated 90 degrees counterclockwise....the worst part is north and east of the eye.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My swimming pool is 1 & 3/8" higher than it was at this time yesterday...77584...Some of the rain in the feeder bands is kinda brutal...I think I might have driven home in some of the red chit I've been seeing on radar lately...I have lowered the umbrellas & secured the floats


----------



## old 37

We have only had half an inch on the west side of Houston with a light breeze.


----------



## tstorm5

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hbt4W9peBLY
POC LIVE STREAM. Mostly lots of wind noise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGold1

https://www.hcfcd.org/interactive-mapping-tools/harris-county-flood-warning-system/ For those in Harris County.


----------



## cman

Barely rained yet in 77094.


----------



## gman1772

Never seen a hurricane like this one. Harvey's a big boy with huge feeder bands. Pulling moisture from inland as well. Prayers for Rockport.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze

High winds but no where as big as Ike. I remember the surge started coming 2 days before Ike. Never seen anything like that. Ike filled the entire gulf.


----------



## 22'baykat

Just got upgraded to a category 4....


----------



## russcue1

Just called called a cat 4! ****.


----------



## JJGold1

russcue1 said:


> Just called called a cat 4! ****.


Not seeing it. Link?.....edit Found it. Wow.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Slowing down too.


----------



## olcolby

as close as that thing is to the shore now, shouldn't we be seeing a bit more of surge than we are. Just got an on the ground report from the east side of Carancahua Pass and the water is only about a foot above normal.


----------



## JJGold1

JJGold said:


> A live streamer in Aransas Pass: http://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


OMG, he's stationary on the wrong side of the road. Hope he's ok. - edit No longer live


----------



## gman1772

Mr. Breeze said:


> High winds but no where as big as Ike. I remember the surge started coming 2 days before Ike. Never seen anything like that. Ike filled the entire gulf.


Ike was a Cape Verde Hurricane. Harvey is a Caribbean. Cape Verde 'canes have a lot more momentum to build up a surge due to the amount of time they are on open water. Harvey is a high wind 'cane similar to Alicia but Harvey covers a lot more area. Those rain bands on Harvey are huge & long.


----------



## chwoodall

Roll call from shoreacres, tx.. went through a dry spell for last hour or so, rain starting to come back down again. My home was one of the few dry homes in the area after Ike and the city used my garage as a dry spot. While we aren't getting near the wrath as you down south I thought I'd give an update of the area. Last I went down by the yacht club the shoreacres pier had water flush to the bottom. We have not received a ton of rain yet but a good solid steady rain at times. I have noticed a couple of houses close to me and along the bay that have been boarded up or sandbagged with no ccupants. 
If anyone is from the area and needs someone to check on their place id be more than happy to do so.. 

My family lost a lot during Katrina in Mississippi but not me personally but I can only imagine what it feels like to wonder what your home or vacation home's condition may be. If there is anyone in the area or even down to galveston area that truly needs a helping hand whether it be boarding something up or getting a boat or rv out I'm confident my family is safe and am happy to help. 9" of lift on my truck so I have some advantage over most. I watched people walk by an 80+yr old man who had fallen outside of Kroger today before I helped him up and to his vehicle and it's sickening what some people can become during any type of panic. Maybe I was raised different who knows.

Pm me if there's anything I can do to help or message back on the post. I will check frequently. 

Good luck to all particularly down south and god bless!


----------



## blaze 'em

I seriously hope we are getting fake newsed on this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Looks to be making land fall. The outer eye wall anyway


----------



## barronj

JJGold said:


> OMG, he's stationary on the wrong side of the road. Hope he's ok. - edit No longer live


I just refreshed it, he's still streaming, just repositioned his truck slightly. I have to think he's Fulton volunteer fireman.


----------



## Tsip

Anyone have any recent home cam stills on North Padre or PA like someone posted earlier? Our place is on NPI in the first set of canals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGold1

Corpus live stream news: http://www.kiiitv.com/news/live_breaking/kiii-breaking-news/280701833


----------



## Mr. Breeze

gman1772 said:


> Ike was a Cape Verde Hurricane. Harvey is a Caribbean. Cape Verde 'canes have a lot more momentum to build up a surge due to the amount of time they are on open water. Harvey is a high wind 'cane similar to Alicia but Harvey covers a lot more area. Those rain bands on Harvey are huge & long.


Let me refresh your memory...take a look at the 3rd picture.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sat...eJ0PPVAhVCilQKHfQRBRQQsAQIJw&biw=1280&bih=585


----------



## pocjetty

I hate watching the TWC guys fake like the wind is moving them around. One of them was doing it earlier, and the wind was 35 mph. They brace and bounce, and act like they're leaning even though you can see that their body is vertical.

One of them in Port LaVaca just said that he is just "inland", and he's standing right in front of the bay. Another one said, "One of those towns, either Port O'Connor or Freeport, is right on the water. I don't remember which." 

The guy in Corpus is raising up little thumb-sized branches as an example of what the wind is doing. 

It's like watching WWF.


----------



## Rubberback

The gulf's hot water was the fuel for this bad boy. I worked a lot of cains and it is depressing. The people are cool because their glad to see you. God bless everyone. My prayers are sent.
I can tell you a thing a customer had around 5 acres full of big bull pines after he saw what that storm did to those pines he said cut em all down around 50 monster pines. Those folks were scared to death.


----------



## Top_Dog

pocjetty said:


> I hate watching the TWC guys fake like the wind is moving them around. One of them was doing it earlier, and the wind was 35 mph. They brace and bounce, and act like they're leaning even though you can see that their body is vertical.
> 
> One of them in Port LaVaca just said that he is just "inland", and he's standing right in front of the bay. Another one said, "One of those towns, either Port O'Connor or Freeport, is right on the water. I don't remember which."
> 
> The guy in Corpus is raising up little thumb-sized branches as an example of what the wind is doing.
> 
> It's like watching WWF.


I'd like to see one of these guys in front of Swan Point Landing right now....****, I feel bad for Dave and his fly shop :/


----------



## tstorm5

Don't know about Seadrift yet but thinking POC and P Lavaca were largely spared a big hit. Rockport, not so much.


----------



## Tsip

The doofus on TWC keeps saying Matagorda Bay and circling San Antonio Bay and ESB in red.

Thanks, JJ, for the live feed link.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin

tstorm5 said:


> Don't know about Seadrift yet but thinking POC and P Lavaca were largely spared a big hit. Rockport, not so much.


Im not so sure. They are on the dirty side of the storm and close enough to the center to take a cat 2 or 3 hit.

Hope everyone got out.


----------



## pocjetty

Tsip said:


> The doofus on TWC keeps saying Matagorda Bay and circling San Antonio Bay and ESB in red.
> 
> Thanks, JJ, for the live feed link.


He was just talking how there are 25 foot waves offshore, and what a disaster it would be if those reached the city. Well, duh. It would be a disaster if those 25-footers reached Dallas, too. Or if it was raining ball bearings.

I get the feeling they are sort of disappointed there are no bodies floating by.


----------



## MikeV

pocjetty said:


> I hate watching the TWC guys fake like the wind is moving them around. One of them was doing it earlier, and the wind was 35 mph. They brace and bounce, and act like they're leaning even though you can see that their body is vertical.
> 
> One of them in Port LaVaca just said that he is just "inland", and he's standing right in front of the bay. Another one said, "One of those towns, either Port O'Connor or Freeport, is right on the water. I don't remember which."
> 
> The guy in Corpus is raising up little thumb-sized branches as an example of what the wind is doing.
> 
> It's like watching WWF.


I agree. First off, they should spay or neuter any news idiot that stands out in the wind and rain to do a hurricane report. It is idiotic. But the way they fake the intensity of wind is over the top.


----------



## Top_Dog

Speaking of, I hope that dude in Rockport streaming this live feed doesn't get in a bind...


----------



## GulfCoastAggie

Top_Dog said:


> Speaking of, I hope that dude in Rockport streaming this live feed doesn't get in a bind...


Watching it now in conjunction with the radar. The wall is now in the bay...


----------



## pocjetty

MikeV said:


> I agree. First off, they should spay or neuter any news idiot that stands out in the wind and rain to do a hurricane report. It is idiotic. But the way they fake the intensity of wind is over the top.


I started laughing so hard when I read "spay or neuter" it was a good minute before I could read the rest of that.

Hopefully they haven't already had a chance to breed.


----------



## RRbohemian

JJGold said:


> OMG, he's stationary on the wrong side of the road. Hope he's ok. - edit No longer live


I lost his stream.


----------



## Bearkat

RRbohemian said:


> I lost his stream.


It's back up


----------



## barronj

Top_Dog said:


> Speaking of, I hope that dude in Rockport streaming this live feed doesn't get in a bind...


I lost the feed for a while, can't believe he's still there! Exit strategy must be written in mother nature's ink.

Some crazy a_s contractor just drove by him, in the middle this mf hitting!

I wish I could follow a blog/tweet/etc of what he's experiencing


----------



## the toninator

114 mph wind in porta


----------



## Specsniper

What is a good website I can track hurricane near realtime? We don't have cable so no full time weather channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catndahats

Guy is live streaming from his car in Rockport.... it is on twitter. His name on there is @Jeff_Piotrowski .


----------



## Top_Dog

The Weather Channel, along with many other news broadcasters are streaming live feeds via Youtube...


----------



## fishinmajician

Any word on POC?


----------



## catndahats

https://twitter.com/Jeff_Piotrowski
live with narrative...storm chaser filming in rockport right now...scary looking stuff.


----------



## tstorm5

MikeV said:


> I agree. First off, they should spay or neuter any news idiot that stands out in the wind and rain to do a hurricane report. It is idiotic. But the way they fake the intensity of wind is over the top.


It's TWC. They brought real weather to the masses. They have to find ways to make it entertaining, otherwise it would be a 4 second clip every hour where someone says, "Hurricane coming to Texas". I have to applaude what they have done over the years. It says plenty for them that you are watching.


----------



## tstorm5

Specsniper said:


> What is a good website I can track hurricane near realtime? We don't have cable so no full time weather channel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar_lite.php?product=NCR&rid=CRP&loop=yes


----------



## Top_Dog

In the words of special agent Utah!


----------



## Top_Dog

catndahats said:


> http://twitter.com/Jeff_Piotrowski
> live with narrative...storm chaser filming in rockport right now...scary looking stuff.


Literally just heard..."everything is coming apart!" and the feed was lost...holy $hit.


----------



## MikeV

tstorm5 said:


> It's TWC. They brought real weather to the masses. They have to find ways to make it entertaining, otherwise it would be a 4 second clip every hour where someone says, "Hurricane coming to Texas". I have to applaude what they have done over the years. It says plenty for them that you are watching.


lol weather has been carried on tv forever. The weather channel made it full time. But it isn't only them who do the idiot reports, standing out in the storm as if nobody knows what wind and rain is like. I am not watching the weather channel, but have seen them, and other channels do the fake stuff, leaning into mild winds as if it is hard to stand up. If that sort of thing is your thing, good for you. It is like wrestling.


----------



## MikeV

Top_Dog said:


> Literally just heard..."everything is coming apart!" and the feed was lost...holy $hit.


I just clicked that link and it says he is an "Emmy Award Winning Storm Chaser." He might not have an opportunity to win many more.


----------



## oOslikOo

tstorm5 said:


> It's TWC. They brought real weather to the masses. They have to find ways to make it entertaining, otherwise it would be a 4 second clip every hour where someone says, "Hurricane coming to Texas". I have to applaude what they have done over the years. It says plenty for them that you are watching.


I agree. Can't hardly expect people that may have never set foot in Texas to know what is what to the tee. Their pronunciations bother me at times but I ain't gonna beotch about it. It's media 2017, chit is gonna be jazzed up. Now that the cat is out of the bag, hope everyone is safe.


----------



## dk2429




----------



## barronj

Top_Dog said:


> Literally just heard..."everything is coming apart!" and the feed was lost...holy $hit.


He's under the drive through cover (to the Sea Gunn Cottages) at the 7-11 in Lamar (formerly Exxon), @ 35 entrance to GISP

Talk about riveting...

The first feed, Brandon Clement, you can only see the reflective markers immediately in front of the truck. I think he should pull in to the car wash at the Exxon he's nearest and hunker down.


----------



## Reel Time

*Eye Wall hits Rockport*

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane-central


----------



## Carp-enter

JJGold said:


> A live streamer in Aransas Pass: http://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


This guy just said "the difference between chasing tornadoes and hurricanes is that you can take a break when chasing tornadoes, sure could use a break about now". Kinda felt bad for him for a second, then thought I wasn't the dumb*** who chose to sit there through a hurricane.


----------



## sr1209

Carp-enter said:


> This guy just said "the difference between chasing tornadoes and hurricanes is that you can take a break when chasing tornadoes, sure could use a break about now". Kinda felt bad for him for a second, then thought I wasn't the dumb*** who chose to sit there through a hurricane.


Hope he relieved himself before all the action. Or brought a bucket.


----------



## Spinky

Anyone heard from Empty Pockets there in Port A? Posted some pictures from the marina earlier, don't see anything else.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Looks like our problem is gonna be the San Bernard.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?gage=swyt2&wfo=hgx

Predicting record levels


----------



## kweber

wasn't Carla in 61 or Celia in 70 that broke the anerometer at 175?
Ingleside wx station...
and now there thousands more 2x4 and plywood vaca/fish shacks built along the coast...
those 2 big hurricanes practialy wiped coastal Tx flat...


----------



## 22Conch

Top_Dog said:


> Literally just heard..."everything is coming apart!" and the feed was lost...holy $hit.


Is this real?

This Jeff Piotrowski guy?


----------



## Tburford87

wrong feed. oh hell did i read the roof came off of their vehicle?


----------



## dk2429

If y'all have power and want some entertainment while you're stuck inside, turn on the weather channel.. Those reporters on there are a bunch of goons. When the camera turns on, they are stumbling and almost falling over, then 10 seconds later they'll stand up just fine and bend over pick stuff up, and a second later, they're walking backwards and all kinds of crazy **** lol


----------



## catndahats

Jeff Piotrowski live feed from rockport is scary....he is crazy, but praying he lives through this.


----------



## grinderman

Just read Colorado river in Wharton is forecast to get to 54' by Sunday evening-that's 3' higher than the record flood in 1913. This is bad!


----------



## Top_Dog

22Conch said:


> Is this real?
> 
> This Jeff Piotrowski guy?


Yeah haha Jim Cantore doesn't have $hit on this dude.


----------



## Carp-enter

sounds like the other guy brandon from stormchaser.com in rockport is trying to back his way to his hotel and pull under cover. Why the h*** would anyone do that job!?


----------



## RRbohemian

The Brandon live stream is insane.


----------



## bg

Spinky said:


> Anyone heard from Empty Pockets there in Port A? Posted some pictures from the marina earlier, don't see anything else.


Man, I hope he left.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator

Just reported 125 miles an hour wind in Port A


----------



## dbarham

Nothing to play with

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sight Cast

131 in port a. The wind is doing us in.


----------



## olcolby

Completely agree with dk. These weather channels guys should be ashamed. It would be nice to have weather casters that you could trust.


----------



## MikeV

Sight Cast said:


> 131 in port a. The wind is doing us in.


That's just crazy. I can't imagine that kind of wind.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

RRbohemian said:


> The Brandon live stream is insane.


I feel like I'm going through warp speed watching that with the rain coming into the windshield


----------



## Tburford87

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I feel like I'm going through warp speed watching that with the rain coming into the windshield


It's nuts. Looks like he's backing up slowly, maybe to get back to the hotel?


----------



## Cody C

MikeV said:


> That's just crazy. I can't imagine that kind of wind.


Poly Anna reported 135mph in port a marina


----------



## sr1209

I'm so conflicted. I hope everyone comes out alright and I know it's such a serious situation, but the comments popping up in the Piotrowski feed are hilarious.


----------



## LandLocked

If anyone is in rockport right now the sky's will be clear for about 30 minutes...then its round 2. 

Can not be good down there.


----------



## Trick84

dk2429 said:


> If y'all have power and want some entertainment while you're stuck inside, turn on the weather channel.. Those reporters on there are a bunch of goons. When the camera turns on, they are stumbling and almost falling over, then 10 seconds later they'll stand up just fine and bend over pick stuff up, and a second later, they're walking backwards and all kinds of crazy **** lol


The camera guy struggling to keep the camera steady. The reporter seems fine

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator

Brays bayou at rice 20.5 it was 41 during the big flood https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=08075000


----------



## barronj

Tburford87 said:


> It's nuts. Looks like he's backing up slowly, maybe to get back to the hotel?





Carp-enter said:


> sounds like the other guy brandon from stormchaser.com in rockport is trying to back his way to his hotel and pull under cover.


I heard him say on a phone call that he was nose in to the wind, mashing his brakes. You see him pull forward and reposition. I think he's getting blown backwards. Correction, he just said he's putting it in neutral and getting blown backwards


----------



## RRbohemian

My god there will be nothing left in Rockport.


----------



## mike flores

"galveston reporter"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Specsniper

barronj said:


> I heard him say on a phone call that he was nose in to the wind, mashing his brakes. You see him pull forward and reposition. I think he's getting blown backwards. Correction, he just said he's putting it in neutral and getting blown backwards


Link please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

Specsniper said:


> Link please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


----------



## Charlie Brown

Can anyone post Brandon's link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carp-enter

barronj said:


> I heard him say on a phone call that he was nose in to the wind, mashing his brakes. You see him pull forward and reposition. I think he's getting blown backwards. Correction, he just said he's putting it in neutral and getting blown backwards


I heard that too. Is that to determine wind direction shift?


----------



## 22'baykat

Looks like the eye is over Cedar bayou.


----------



## RRbohemian

Eye passing through Rockport


----------



## Trick84

9:50 p.m. CDT Friday: Several buildings have collapsed in Rockport, Texas with people trapped inside, emergency managers report.

The eye of Harvey is beginning to move over Rockport, allowing winds to temporarily decrease. However, winds will pick up once the eye wall moves back over the town.

Source: https://m.accuweather.com/en/weathe...astal-texas-as-harvey-nears-landfall/70002563

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Carp-enter

Brandons in the eye. looks like he's driving around scoping the damages.


----------



## scwine

just heard that Rockport High School roof has been blown off.


----------



## Neumie

Charlie Brown said:


> Can anyone post Brandon's link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


----------



## pocjetty

scwine said:


> just heard that Rockport High School roof has been blown off.


The problem is that we don't know what is rumor and what is true. Buy my wife just got a text about the high school too. Not saying what it was, but it seems like there may be a problem there.


----------



## dk2429

If any of y'all are in Rockport, God Bless and be safe


----------



## Gottagofishin

Watching TWC. Cat 4 storm coming on shore. Displaying wind speeds in the major areas. 54 mph is the max.

What gives? I'm getting 45 mph gusts in Jamaica Beach.


----------



## 22'baykat

These stormchasers are crazy and really really dumb.


----------



## RRbohemian

Gottagofishin said:


> Watching TWC. Cat 4 storm coming on shore. Displaying wind speeds in the major areas. 54 mph is the max.
> 
> What gives?


It ain't 54 that's for sure. Add about 70 to it.


----------



## Neumie

On Brandon's feed they said a portion of a wall on the back of the new Marriott Fairfield Inn has collapsed and the manager is wanting to evacuate everyone who is still there.


----------



## Carp-enter

That dude on Brandon's live feed at the hotel must be 6-10 or 7 ft. has nothing to do with anything, just sayin'


----------



## TIMBOv2

Still here in East Matagetto County, very little wind. Couple of good gusts earlier today. 6-5/8" rain as of now. First rain hit @ 11:30 ish last night.
I know there is more coming but, I think we are good.
YA'LL BE SAFE!!!!


----------



## RRbohemian

Fairfield Marriott lost outside wall in Rockport. There are some ****** off people. Moving tv crews to school.


----------



## Carp-enter

Anyone from down there recognize the structure on the live feed? it looks like it could have been a gas station?


----------



## Neumie

Carp-enter said:


> Anyone from down there recognize the structure on the live feed? it looks like it could have been a gas station?


If you're talking about a gas station structure that had fallen over in a portion of the feed several minutes ago that was the old Texaco (I think) in front of the old Ace Hardware and Panjo's Pizza location. People mainly used it as shade for parking.


----------



## JLJ1981

Is this the Rockport High School?

NVM.. I think it is the farmers market


----------



## Neumie

JLJ1981 said:


> Is this the Rockport High School?


No, that's the little farmer's market near the Exxon.


----------



## ContenderTX

how are these guys driving around if a 12' surge was to occur?


----------



## Carp-enter

Neumie said:


> If you're talking about a gas station structure that had fallen over in a portion of the feed several minutes ago that was the old Texaco (I think) in front of the old Ace Hardware and Panjo's Pizza location. People mainly used it as shade for parking.


Yes. there were no pumps. just the cover and a small building.


----------



## the toninator

ContenderTX said:


> how are these guys driving around if a 12' surge was to occur?


Pedantic, pretty sure you're doing it right.


----------



## WineyFishrman

dk2429 said:


> If y'all have power and want some entertainment while you're stuck inside, turn on the weather channel.. Those reporters on there are a bunch of goons. When the camera turns on, they are stumbling and almost falling over, then 10 seconds later they'll stand up just fine and bend over pick stuff up, and a second later, they're walking backwards and all kinds of crazy **** lol


These guys are hilarious, ,,, one had him standing in water that was ankle deep in a parking lot and saying water was high as the curb,, stumbling around... acting like it was the apocalypse

Idiots,,, they should be embarrassed


----------



## blaze 'em

Fake news?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder

WineyFishrman said:


> These guys are hilarious, ,,, one had him standing in water that was ankle deep in a parking lot and saying water was high as the curb,, stumbling around... acting like it was the apocalypse
> 
> Idiots,,, they should be embarrassed


Yeah these guys are way dramatic.


----------



## the toninator

WineyFishrman said:


> These guys are hilarious, ,,, one had him standing in water that was ankle deep in a parking lot and saying water was high as the curb,, stumbling around... acting like it was the apocalypse
> 
> Idiots,,, they should be embarrassed


RefuGIO
Golf coast


----------



## Exploder

Wish Brandon would take a drive down Copano Ridge. I wonder if our house is still standing down there.


----------



## HoustonKid

Guess Brian lost cell service. No more broadcast.


----------



## tcbayman

I've been stuck working, no TV no internet. Anyone have a real update on how bad it is down the coast? Did the news over hype this whole thing or is it really that bad?


----------



## HoustonKid

He's back up.


----------



## HoustonKid

Looking bad for Rockport.


----------



## Toledo

ContenderTX said:


> how are these guys driving around if a 12' surge was to occur?


Rockport is west side of the storm. The worst storm surge will be between there and Seadrift. Luckily mostly uninhabited.


----------



## RRbohemian

tcbayman said:


> I've been stuck working, no TV no internet. Anyone have a real update on how bad it is down the coast? Did the news over hype this whole thing or is it really that bad?


The rain was bad and Rockport, Port A got hit hard. A lot of damage. I don't see the storm surge though.


----------



## tcbayman

RRbohemian said:


> The rain was bad and Rockport, Port A got hit hard. A lot of damage. I don't see the storm surge though.


Thank you for the update, doesn't look like the storm surge has been as bad as predicted in Galveston county either, so maybe we will luck out, and maybe Rockport won't get hit too hard.


----------



## gbollom

Showing POC is only getting 70 mph gusts on TWC? Guess too far from the eye to get the 100 MPH stuff or will get worse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humble Fisherman

*Holiday Beach*

Can anyone provide feedback on the impact on Holiday Beach and Lamar area ?


----------



## Exploder

Anyone have any info on the Copano Ridge area?


----------



## Neumie

Clement drove by RF High School all the buildings looked to be in good shape except for some shop building which has been destroyed. Yellow pin in the image.










Here's a picture of the wall which collapsed at the Fairfield Inn.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Sounds like Port Aransas harbor is pretty much destroyed. I'm pretty sure my condo did not make it. I hear water came over the bulkheads in some places and many sportfishers were sunk, destroyed, or are missing. I'm not sure if the boat made it or not as I moved it inland to a floating dock. I'm going to try and access the island by unconventional means on Sunday morning as Saturday looks to be out of the question. 
I'm sorry for everyone's losses in our community and other communities along our coast. 
I'm having trouble coming to grips with this situation so I better stop here on this subject. 
There is a beached supply vessel at the Port Mansfield jetties. I have photos of it but I won't share them here because I didn't take the photos. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I hope all you guys fare better than it sounds right now.


----------



## WildCard07

I certainly hope it isn't as bad as it sounds. If nothing else, I hope the loss of life is kept to an absolute minimum. Prayers to everyone on the Texas Gulf Coast that has been effected by this storm. Looks like it is going to be a long week before any real clean up efforts can begin.


----------



## pocjetty

Neumie said:


> Clement drove by RF High School all the buildings looked to be in good shape except for some shop building which has been destroyed. Yellow pin in the image.


Neumie, you've been a very consistent source of info and pictures tonight. Did that image of the Fairfield come from Clement, or someone else?

I got a report that the Rockport Bakery was "gone" earlier. When he drove past, what I could see looked like a big section of plaster was gone off the front, and you could see the bones, but the building was looking pretty square. That picture of the Fairfield also looks like the stucco layer came off, but that the framing was still in place. That's a far cry from "collapsed" Is that what you're seeing?

I also got a report that Hu Dat's roof had collapsed, and that people were trapped inside. I know that there are people who stay in the upstairs part of that building, in the back. And that part of the building is older and seems less solid. So the story seems plausible, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## dwilliams35

All the models seem to be changing, moving to where this thing might punch through the high pressure center and head inland instead of going back to see and heading up the coast...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

dwilliams35 said:


> All the models seem to be changing, moving to where this thing might punch through the high pressure center and head inland instead of going back to see and heading up the coast...


Never trust a weatherman... Looks like it is going to keep going N- NW for awhile. Probably end up somewhere betwen SA and Austin.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Hope those models are right...this sucker needs to get far away from warm waters.

The heaviest we have seen hit around 1am...been blowing about 50 mph (guessing) and raining like heck for the last 2 hours.

Tornadoes scare the **** out of me!

Gonna be a long few days but I know there are a lot of folks worse off than us.

Prayers for everyone!


----------



## railbird

Heard from a friend earlier. He is staging in rockport for storm recovery. He sent pictures of suv's piled up on top of each other and he stated whole town is toast. I haven't heard from him for a few hours since the eye wall returned and wind picked back up. Pray for those who made the decision to stay.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Prayers sent!


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers for those that are in the path of this storm. I just walked outside with a flashlight to survey damage and a huge tree fell somewhere close. I couldn't see it but I heard it. I'm between Katy and Rosenberg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee T

Haute Pursuit said:


> Never trust a weatherman... Looks like it is going to keep going N- NW for awhile. Probably end up somewhere betwen SA and Austin.


But I do trust a weather girl.:brew2:


----------



## bigfishtx

Eye is about ten miles sse of us now. Blowing hard, gona be a ton of damage at the ranch. Waiting for daylight to see the carnage.


----------



## IvanSanchez

Getting hammered in Pattison at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Downgraded to Cat 1 for now...Pretty badarse feeder band through here just now...Almost lost power


----------



## AHL_1901

Where you guys at that are riding it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinguntoo

Haute Pursuit said:


> Never trust a weatherman... Looks like it is going to keep going N- NW for awhile. Probably end up somewhere betwen SA and Austin.


Agreed!






SG2


----------



## Cody C

It's going to be ugly when the sun rises. 
Read some fb reports from Port A and Rockport. Prayers for those there to continue fighting.


----------



## bigfishtx

I read Key Allegro island was cut through


----------



## nabsup

KIII Tv channel is live streaming a drive out to Port Aransas.


----------



## Bocephus

nabsup said:


> KIII Tv channel is live streaming a drive out to Port Aransas.


http://www.kiiitv.com/news/live_breaking/kiii-breaking-news/280701833


----------



## gman1772

Mr. Breeze said:


> Let me refresh your memory...take a look at the 3rd picture.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sat...eJ0PPVAhVCilQKHfQRBRQQsAQIJw&biw=1280&bih=585


Harvey.









Ike









Never said Ike wasn't a big storm. What I implied was Harvey is a whopper for a Gulf/Caribbean storm. Alicia wasn't nearly as big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster




----------



## Cody C

Bocephus said:


> http://www.kiiitv.com/news/live_breaking/kiii-breaking-news/280701833


Did you catch why they turned around? 
High water or power lines?


----------



## StinkBait

Bocephus said:


> http://www.kiiitv.com/news/live_breaking/kiii-breaking-news/280701833


The crew and police had to turn around...that's not good.


----------



## railbird

My buddy sent me this. Has anyone heard from folks in rockport area since midnight? I'm not getting anything from my buddy. With his last message he included this photo. My shoalwater is likely toast, he had put it in the hanger at the airport for safe keeping. I don't care one bit about that boat, all I want to do is find out he is ok.


----------



## grinderman

Wow-wonder if that was surge or wind damage there. Prayers for your buddy!


----------



## djwag94

StinkBait said:


> The crew and police had to turn around...that's not good.


^
back up


----------



## pocjetty

I've heard from a few friends this morning. They are alive, but all of their messages are pretty bad. 

There are going to be bodies, I'm afraid. I don't see how there won't be. I want this to be over.


----------



## the toninator

Brays bayou is up to 27 feet


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Magnolia, TX here.

40 MPH wind gusts and butt-load of rain. I doubt I could even get out of the neighborhood. Probably flooded in for now.

I'll go out for a recon drive when it gets lighter.

Prayers for Texas!


TWG


----------



## Blk Jck 224

the toninator said:


> Brays bayou is up to 27 feet


Pool filled to the top in 77584...Prolly 5+" overnight...Not really looking forward to the horror stories / body count from down South...Prayers that farker doesn't come back


----------



## RRbohemian

TexasWineGuy said:


> Magnolia, TX here.
> 
> 40 MPH wind gusts and butt-load of rain. I doubt I could even get out of the neighborhood. Probably flooded in for now.
> 
> I'll go out for a recon drive when it gets lighter.
> 
> Prayers for Texas!
> 
> TWG


You know if the storm surge was as bad as they predicted? Did you receive hurricane force winds? The weather station on Matagorda Peninsula reported hurricane force gusts during the early morning hours.


----------



## TexasWineGuy

RRbohemian said:


> You know if the storm surge was as bad as they predicted? Did you receive hurricane force winds? The weather station on Matagorda Peninsula reported hurricane force gusts during the early morning hours.


To be clear - Magnolia, TX, not Magnolia Beach.

However I just saw a live feed new report from the Galveston seawall. The water was not as high as I would have expected.

Hopefully someone down there can give us a report on the surge.

TWG


----------



## Bruce J

I don't even know if my house made it yet, but am also wondering if anyone has confirmed status yet of the Cove Harbor drystack?


----------



## AHL_1901

Those dry stacks are almost always 150mph or more rated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cut n Shoot

The jb veterans must be getting hammered by those rain bands.Tiki island had a 5 ft. above normal tide.


----------



## kweber

why cant these things just skip the coast and dump a little rain in Cen and West Tx?...
still nothing but light wind W of SA


----------



## Toledo

Moving inland a little better than predicted. Should help to spread the rain out some.


----------



## Navi

I know it's early but anybody have word on POC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishy Eye

Would like to know how Copano ridge looks. I'm guessing our house is gone.


----------



## Neumie

pocjetty said:


> Neumie, you've been a very consistent source of info and pictures tonight. Did that image of the Fairfield come from Clement, or someone else?
> 
> I got a report that the Rockport Bakery was "gone" earlier. When he drove past, what I could see looked like a big section of plaster was gone off the front, and you could see the bones, but the building was looking pretty square. That picture of the Fairfield also looks like the stucco layer came off, but that the framing was still in place. That's a far cry from "collapsed" Is that what you're seeing?
> 
> I also got a report that Hu Dat's roof had collapsed, and that people were trapped inside. I know that there are people who stay in the upstairs part of that building, in the back. And that part of the building is older and seems less solid. So the story seems plausible, but that doesn't make it right.


The Fairfield Inn picture was posted by a storm chasing friend (he just does Tornadoes) on Facebook; Daniel Rodriguez. He did not say who sent him the picture, but Daniel is a apart of the Texas Storm Chasers group in DFW.

I agree, the Fairfield has damage, but a far cry from what has been reported.

I haven't heard of anything about Hu Dat. Once the cell towers lost power/back-up power reports from the storm chasers in Rockport got cutoff (sometime around midnight) so anything being report since then until daylight today should be taken with a little skepticism; IMO. There was going to be a ton of projectiles for the other eye wall to throw around when it made it to Rockport around 1.

Their footage from when they were driving around during the eye should many trees and broken branches down and blocking roads, obviously power lines were down, but the roads had not flooded much.

Brandon spent his time in the area between HEB and north to the Exxon-7/11. Jeff Piotrowski hunkered down at the car wash across from the elementary school which lost its roof. During the eye he moved to Walmart to find a wind block from the other side of the eye and reported at least one skylight blew off from the roof and crashed right in front of him.

Brett Adair has a few videos on his website showing damage as well: http://www.livestormsmedia.com/


----------



## sweenyite

Regular work day here in Sweeny. Best wishes to everyone closer to the storm.


----------



## Toledo

Fishy Eye said:


> Would like to know how Copano ridge looks. I'm guessing our house is gone.


From what I was seeing last night I expect a lot of water was pushed from east to west in the bay as the northwestern edge of the eye moved across that area. I would expect the houses along Egery Island road probably caught the worst of it.


----------



## Category6

I would say between Harvey and Ike we have proof that the NHC has no idea how bad the surge is really going to be! That's two "swing and a miss" now back to back.


----------



## caddis

Railbird, where/ what is that photo of?

Anyone hear when they'll let home owners back in to check on property?


----------



## Neumie

railbird said:


> My buddy sent me this. Has anyone heard from folks in rockport area since midnight? I'm not getting anything from my buddy. With his last message he included this photo. My shoalwater is likely toast, he had put it in the hanger at the airport for safe keeping. I don't care one bit about that boat, all I want to do is find out he is ok.


All the storm chasers stopped reporting just after midnight. The wife of one posted the cell towers power and back-up power had failed and was the reason all live feeds had quit.

My thoughts and prayers for all those in Port Aransas, Rockport, Aransas Pass, Holiday Beach, and Seadrift. It did not look good on radar.


----------



## Bearkat

TWC guy in Port Lavaca said they had a 6.4' surge.


----------



## Neumie

Tide Gauges along the coast (the ones still reporting at least):


----------



## Humble Fisherman

does anyone have some pictures from this morning in daylight?

praying that all are safe


----------



## RRbohemian

Bearkat said:


> TWC guy in Port Lavaca said they had a 6.4' surge.


I hope there are wrong. They seemed to be wrong a lot.


----------



## Neumie

Corpus to Baffin Gauges.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Category5 said:


> I would say between Harvey and Ike we have proof that the NHC has no idea how bad the surge is really going to be! That's two "swing and a miss" now back to back.


Right...The bad thing is that some won't take them seriously when the next really bad one comes through


----------



## the toninator

Brays is now over 30 feet and 10k fps at rice


----------



## Bearkat

RRbohemian said:


> I hope there are wrong. They seemed to be wrong a lot.


I hope so as well! They seem to. E trying hard this morning to generate news.


----------



## Neumie

Lots of dark blue and black dots already.


----------



## fultonfisherman

*Reports instead of media bashing????*



Bearkat said:


> I hope so as well! They seem to. E trying hard this morning to generate news.


God I wish we could get some decent reports instead of this continuing fascination of bashing the weathermen and women that are just out there trying to do the job they are getting paid for. I guess it is a lot easier to sit on the arse and play internet know it all but hey.....I guess I have gotten used to that and should not be surprised.

My old neighbor was in contact with his buddy at the Aransas County sheriff and they did mention that the Fulton Volunteer Fire Department was damaged and could not be used at first inspection. The senior housing complex(I am assuming down near old town) had to be evacuated and some possibly treated for injuries. They are putting those folks up at the jail complex. There was some damage at the high school in Rockport but what and how extensive is unclear. 
If anyone has any conclusive info on the area around Mesquite and Chaparral in Fulton as well as the Rockport Birding and Kayak facility on the harbor it would be much appreciated.

Be safe out there!


----------



## Luckysam

What do the dots represent?


----------



## KevinA

Hide-a-way (oyster Creek)

I just got off phone with a resident of Hide-a-way and no water over his bulk head last night. he did say they were out of power for about 2hrs and it came back on around 10-10:30 last night..


----------



## reelthreat

I understand there was damage and peoples lives got turned upside down and I pray for them..... but this media has to stop! They made it seem like the whole Texas coast was going to get wiped off the map. They had people here in San Antonio freaking out.


----------



## jimk

Luckysam said:


> What do the dots represent?


Rainfall amounts...scale above


----------



## Luckysam

*Refugio info*

Any info from Refugio would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RRbohemian

reelthreat said:


> I understand there was damage and peoples lives got turned upside down and I pray for them..... but this media has to stop! They made it seem like the whole Texas coast was going to get wiped off the map. They had people here in San Antonio freaking out.


I guess they do it because if they didn't more people will stay and if it did turn out really bad and they didn't play it up then they would be blamed. They are in that **** if they do and **** if they don't. But I do believe some go overboard at times.


----------



## Neumie

Luckysam said:


> What do the dots represent?


CFS of creeks and rivers with gauges. Dark blue and black means higher significant flow compared average flow for the particular watershed.


----------



## the toninator

TWC reporter in Elenore Tinsley reporting on the devastating floods...Shirtless jogger running along teh 'flooded bayou'


----------



## Sight Cast

I saw that.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It is easy to get complacent. Next month will make 30 years in this house, and the only bad one for me was the Tax Day flood, 4/18/16. I did not get water in house, but another inch would have. The watershed above me got 15" to 17" overnight that time. Where these bands of rain occur is impossible to predict, so the media plays it safe. Most of the gulf coast is relatively flat and can flood under the right situation. 

How many times have we heard "I have lived here forever and never flooded before" ?

I think flooding or storm damage is about as depressing as fire, no fun if it hits you.


----------



## bill

the toninator said:


> TWC reporter in Elenore Tinsley reporting on the devastating floods...Shirtless jogger running along teh 'flooded bayou'


Yesterday we were watching TWC. Reporter was out in the wind wearing what I would guess as a over sized jogging suit (because it flaps in the wind better)...he is standing sideways, leaning into the wind and holding his hat and the mic.....when a guy in the background is walking along the sidewalk, stops and picks up some paper trash and tosses it into a trashcan.


----------



## Neumie

Victoria is on its way to 40".


----------



## StinkBait

Luckysam said:


> Any info from Refugio would be greatly appreciated.


I have a friend that is from there and she just posted that Refugio is in pretty bad shape. Please take this with a grain of salt though, she is not there currently and posted no proof to back up her post. So at this point it is just hearsay.


----------



## RubiconAg

anything from the cove harbor area of rockport? our house is across35


----------



## the toninator

Neumie said:


> Victoria is on its way to 40".


Brays has peaked and is backing off, the FPS are showing the same trend.


----------



## DMCPOC

Luckysam said:


> Any info from Refugio would be greatly appreciated.


Im checking with a friend of mine that rode it out there will report back what I hear


----------



## Cut n Shoot

the toninator said:


> TWC reporter in Elenore Tinsley reporting on the devastating floods...Shirtless jogger running along teh 'flooded bayou'


In her defense, that was buffalo bayou,it's already at bank full, with the storm tides,the water has nowhere to go.The same is true for the other rivers.Flood warnings are out and we've only just begun .These training rain bands are going to devastate SE TX.There's no way around it,unless gets picked up by the jet stream and he moves NE .Ain't going to happen though.


----------



## reelthreat

TWC just reported there are nearly 1000 evacuees in San Antonio. Oh the humanity!


----------



## barronj

reelthreat said:


> They had people here in San Antonio freaking out.


I went to the grocery store in SW Austin (HEB) yesterday and the place look like it had been looted/ransacked. Water aisle empty, bread aisle empty... all these people new to town by a few years hear about a hurricane and lose their minds. Business is good for HEB, but Jesus people... in Austin??

I'm headed back to Rockport today if I can, and if not today, then tomorrow.


----------



## jmbapp

I called cover harbor before on Thursday when they were bolting the doors. She said building is good for 110 mph winds. I would not be surprised to see at least the front stack have some serious issues and the back stack to possibly be ok.

Jason


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Any reports out of Matagorda? Specifically down Beach road. Wondering how high the water got.

My brother stayed in Selkirk and reports some power outage and about 9" of rain so far.


----------



## the toninator

Cut n Shoot said:


> In her defense, that was buffalo bayou,it's already at bank full, with the storm tides,the water has nowhere to go.The same is true for the other rivers.Flood warnings are out and we've only just begun .These training rain bands are going to devastate SE TX.There's no way around it,unless gets picked up by the jet stream and he moves NE .Ain't going to happen though.


I'm not so much making fun of her, they probably just tell her where to stand. I'm more making fun of runners.


----------



## Neumie

Saltwater Soul said:


> Any reports out of Matagorda? Specifically down Beach road. Wondering how high the water got.
> 
> My brother stayed in Selkirk and reports some power outage and about 9" of rain so far.


Matagorda Gauge:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Chitty Giggles & I did a recon run through town...Some limbs & fence down...Lake Centenniel out of it's banks...Only fatality here was AJ's Dad's windmill :<(


----------



## olcolby

Hey Saltwater Soul, did your brother mention how bad the winds got in Selkirk? Have place just down river. Thanks much for the report !!


----------



## saltaholic

Matagorda


----------



## tstorm5

On north side of Victoria. Power out since 3am. Lots of smaller limbs everywhere. Trees about leaveless. Privacy fence down on both sides. Saw neighbors garbage cans fly away a few hours ago. They really flew. Raining hard at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Any known fatalities? A miracle if not!


----------



## Exploder

Any info on Copano Ridge? Would sure like to know the damage in that are. Hoping our house is OK.


----------



## kweber

we got drizzle W of SA as of 930am...
I'd gladly take a couple-3in rain off the coast


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Winds OK*



olcolby said:


> Hey Saltwater Soul, did your brother mention how bad the winds got in Selkirk? Have place just down river. Thanks much for the report !!


Brother reports that there were some pretty good winds but not outrageous. He said there were just a few trees and branches down.


----------



## bwguardian

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Any known fatalities? A miracle if not!


Heard the evacuation shelter...which I assume was in the high school...collapsed and there are bodies.

My phone was blowing up this morning from friends and neighbors down there that rode it out...they are in a little community there on the other side of Copano Bay. I will be going down there this week taking our oldest daughter to TAMUCC...she was supposed to move in yesterday.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Any known fatalities? A miracle if not!


Several in houseboats in Rockport refused to leave their boats.


----------



## 2FarAway

*New video*

Several new videos of Rockport damage - http://www.youtube.com/user/LiveStormsNetwork/videos


----------



## Luckysam

Received word via txt that family in Refugio are fine but a rough nite. No word on damages but I was only worried about them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

bwguardian said:


> Heard the evacuation shelter...which I assume was in the high school...collapsed and there are bodies.
> 
> My phone was blowing up this morning from friends and neighbors down there that rode it out...they are in a little community there on the other side of Copano Bay. I will be going down there this week taking our oldest daughter to TAMUCC...she was supposed to move in yesterday.


I read that they used the jail for the MASH unit


----------



## blaze 'em

RubiconAg said:


> anything from the cove harbor area of rockport? our house is across35






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150897356849996



Looks pretty hurricaney.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce J

Bruce J said:


> I don't even know if my house made it yet, but am also wondering if anyone has confirmed status yet of the Cove Harbor drystack?


Just saw a video of Cove Harbor. The drystack building had extensive damage. Looks like about half of the first building closest to 35 has a bunch of boats down. Can't see the building closest to the loading docks. No view of Paradise Key either.

Edit: same video as just posted above.


----------



## 200ZX

My sister has a big red boat at Cove Harbor if anybody sees it. It was in the water not the dry stack.


----------



## Buffalo

Any word on how Key Allegro is?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neumie

Both dry stack buildings at Cove Harbor with significant damage.


----------



## HoustonKid

Neumie said:


> Both dry stack buildings at Cove Harbor with significant damage.


So much for able to withstand 150 mph winds. That sucks for all of you who have boats there and property in the area. I hope y'all left and are safe.


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Any information about Sargent, TX?




TWG


----------



## waypoint

If you want to see first hand videos. These guys from Live Storm Network are posting. The drystack at Rockport was hit very hard. As expected, most everything on the waters edge got pummeled.

https://www.youtube.com/user/LiveStormsNetwork/videos


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

Anybody else in the mood to ask for tropical weather because their pasture is a bit crunchy ?


----------



## Top_Dog

Anyone have an update on Dave's fly shop?


----------



## RRbohemian

Mayor of Port A reports that Pioneer Trailer Park is a 100% loss. Searches for survivors is going on. Prayers for everyone there.


----------



## Category6

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Anybody else in the mood to ask for tropical weather because their pasture is a bit crunchy ?


Really????


----------



## bwguardian

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I read that they used the jail for the MASH unit


Could possibly be...bad deal either way if the roof collapsed on folks.


----------



## 200ZX

Videos hit home very hard. Prayers sent for everyone that way


----------



## Neumie

Buffalo said:


> Any word on how Key Allegro is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


In two of the videos from Live Storms Media on Youtube showed Rockport Beach and the bridge into Key Allegro. The two large pavilions at the beach look like they're in OK shape. The Valero's gas pumps and canopy is down, the bridge is OK going into Key Allegro, but the Yacht Club has severe roof damage.

That's the best I can say regarding Key Allegro from video evidence.


----------



## vossroad

I left Key Allegro, B dock, on Thur and motored to Corpus muni marina because of the floating docks. Sure glad I did.


----------



## JJGold1

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Anybody else in the mood to ask for tropical weather because their pasture is a bit crunchy ?


----------



## RRbohemian

8 fatalities in the Rockport, Aransas Pass area. From the mayor of Port A. God be with the lost souls.


----------



## Category6

RRbohemian said:


> 8 fatalities in the Rockport, Aransas Pass area. From the mayor of Port A. God be with the lost souls.


****


----------



## Blk Jck 224

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Anybody else in the mood to ask for tropical weather because their pasture is a bit crunchy ?





Category5 said:


> Really????





JJGold said:


>


That was SARCASM folks...CHILL...No need to attack!


----------



## pocjetty

i am at northern tool. A fellow rockport citizen is here. He just came from midland san angelo. A guy came through there and bought ALL the generators those stores had. I think im about to get one coming in from aistin


----------



## barronj

Headed to Rockport. 

If my house doesn't require a bunch of work, I'll check on a few places for you guys. 512-633-1408 is my cell. Cell service was down earlier there, but you have a few hours to get your address to me and I'll go by if I can. This site doesn't work on my phone, can view but not post/reply.


----------



## kweber

talked to a rice farmer in S Colo Co...
about 8in rain so far...
he sed there will plenty of water for teal season


----------



## Trout-deluxe

Just saw a few scenes from videos on the rookie channel(TWC). 

Saw the videos posted, cameraman has got some balls to be there in that scary stuff. 

Alot of damage and alot we have not seen. Keep videos coming...


----------



## Spinky

No real info on Port A yet? Didn't hear the mayor talk. Know about the RV park.
Couldn't find anything from youtube. My sister said Fox News and crews were headed there.
After seeing video on Rockport, I fear the worst.


----------



## blaze 'em

Not my pic. No telling how many times its been passed so I'd call it open source now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## doublehaul60

*St. Charles Bay*

Are there any reports about the buildings along St. Charles Bay? I understand the house across from the launch ramp was destroyed. I heard third hand that St. Charles Bay Hunting Club was 90% destroyed. But I have no verifiable information. I know The St. Charles manager spent the night with his family in Pop's and they are OK. Good luck to all.


----------



## kweber

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Anybody else in the mood to ask for tropical weather because their pasture is a bit crunchy ?


not a rancher or farmer anywhere wish ill on others...
they've had their share of weather extremes...
saying that...
it's a well know fact that anything on the Gulf Coast is at risk...
but 40yrs leads to a little forgetfulness...
many vaca spots have been thrown up since Celia... 
I have many friends in Flour Bluff, and Port A and hope they're safe.. 
I know landowners who farm and ranch from S of CC to Garwood prarie ...
it's called "weather" and sometimes it aint so nice...
the dirt barely sticks to my feet, here...
and I'm 3hrs from Rockport...
yes, I would glady take some of their exess rain...
but I NEVER wished disaster on anyone for my benefit


----------



## SSST

Gonzales has had 12 inches so far, per their Police Dept. website, and alot more to come!


----------



## kweber

I've seen the Carla waves at Galv seawall when I was barely 4 acct grandfather was a md Anderson for cancer treatment...
Bandera food of 78..
many floods here
flood at Phoenix about 83/84 moving cattle out of high water..
Tucson icestorm in 88 
stuck in the middle of Allison in Hou 2001..
duststorms in the Panhandle
nasty stuff happens everywhere...


----------



## fy0834

I'm always
Ok with rainfall on the land... we don't always get to pick how it comes...


----------



## Csafisher

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Any known fatalities? A miracle if not!


Fireman buddy said 20 as of 9am


----------



## kweber

SSST said:


> Gonzales has had 12 inches so far, per their Police Dept. website, and alot more to come!


talked to a co-worker who live right off the guad S of gonzal this am ...
he said 3-4 at daylight..Hochhiem


----------



## Cody C

Pictures have begun coming in on FB for port a, aransas and Rockport.


----------



## StinkBait

SSST said:


> Gonzales has had 12 inches so far, per their Police Dept. website, and alot more to come!


And some 50mph gusts...guess I will be standing deer blinds back up soon.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KTXCOST3#history


----------



## SSST

StinkBait said:


> And some 50mph gusts...guess I will be standing deer blinds back up soon.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KTXCOST3#history


Yep, plenty gusty in Shiner this morning as well.


----------



## BretE

If and when this storm makes a Uturn it should put the dirty side on the west side, right? That should keep a bunch of the rain off of us while the storm continues to weaken....

I'm lookin for a shred of good news from this cluster +#%&.......


----------



## Whitebassfisher

BretE said:


> If and when this storm makes a Uturn it should put the dirty side on the west side, right? ....
> I'm lookin for a shred of good news from this cluster +#%&.......


I don't think it works that way. In this hemisphere it turns a certain direction and east is always dirty. Right? I may be full of it.


----------



## Scott A

BretE said:


> If and when this storm makes a Uturn it should put the dirty side on the west side, right? That should keep a bunch of the rain off of us while the storm continues to weaken....
> 
> I'm lookin for a shred of good news from this cluster +#%&.......


Doesn't matter which way the storm moves. Dirty side is based on counter clockwise rotation. Dirty side always on the east side.


----------



## StinkBait

Not sure where he is headed but it looks like he has thrown out his anchor for the much advertised stall. nnw @ 2 right now


----------



## Category6

Yes, but the whole time it's headed back to the gulf it will be soaking up more moisture, and then when it turns back....


----------



## BretE

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't think it works that way. In this hemisphere it turns a certain direction and east is always dirty. Right? I may be full of it.


Maybe I didn't think that one all the way through.....


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Wait - are they predicting this will still go back out in the Gulf???




TWG


----------



## bg

TexasWineGuy said:


> Wait - are they predicting this will still go back out in the Gulf???
> 
> TWG


Maybe, most models have it turning W or SW, then S and then back NW or N up the coast. Some have it going into the gulf and heading for Galveston, others have it getting to the coast and heading straight for College Station. None have it re-intensifying into a hurricane again, a Tropical Storm at best.


----------



## BretE

TexasWineGuy said:


> Wait - are they predicting this will still go back out in the Gulf???
> 
> TWG


Some models are....


----------



## Spinky

Cody C said:


> Pictures have begun coming in on FB for port a, aransas and Rockport.


Where to search?


----------



## JJGold1

Spinky said:


> Where to search?


Twitter has plenty. Search "Port Aransas" or whatever. Then click "Latest" for the more recent pics.


----------



## Spinky

JJGold said:


> Twitter has plenty. Search "Port Aransas" or whatever. Then click "Latest" for the more recent pics.


Thanks JJ


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The first I heard of this storm was just 4 days ago from Cut n Shoot for the OP of this thread.


----------



## StinkBait

Spinky said:


> Where to search?


https://www.facebook.com/cameron.ma...0214361252890874.1073741830.1404032964&type=3


----------



## JJGold1

Spinky said:


> Thanks JJ


@callergabe Gabe Hernandez is a staff photog for the Caller. He has was 1 of the 1st into Port A if that's what you're after. Pics and video.


----------



## Bayoutalker

On fb search for a post by Christian Taylor. There are 190 pics

Cliff


----------



## Flounder Face

What are the chances that the mass just north of Beaumont keeps going north and does not get pulled back into Harvey?


----------



## Bayoutalker

The rotation of the storm should keep pulling it counterclockwise. That would move it to the northwest.

Cliff


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

*Key Allegro & Copano Village*

Go to Facebook and search for Key Allegro and Copano Village video, WXCHASING. 11.5 minute video of these two areas.



Neumie said:


> In two of the videos from Live Storms Media on Youtube showed Rockport Beach and the bridge into Key Allegro. The two large pavilions at the beach look like they're in OK shape. The Valero's gas pumps and canopy is down, the bridge is OK going into Key Allegro, but the Yacht Club has severe roof damage.
> 
> That's the best I can say regarding Key Allegro from video evidence.


----------



## lx22f/c

Scott A said:


> Doesn't matter which way the storm moves. Dirty side is based on counter clockwise rotation. Dirty side always on the east side.


So with that information, then Harvey will just be backing up ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk

Harvey has started an ENE path at a very slow 2mph...maybe the start of an early exit.


----------



## Neumie

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Go to Facebook and search for Key Allegro and Copano Village video, WXCHASING. 11.5 minute video of these two areas.


Yes, I just saw it:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=522342784764023


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Anyone have any news about Sargent, TX?




TWG


----------



## Reel Time

TexasWineGuy said:


> Anyone have any news about Sargent, TX?
> 
> TWG






__ https://www.facebook.com/wjorton/posts/1523399667682920


----------



## barronj

I checked on a few homes in Key Allegro, and I will say that 95% of them have at least some damage, commonly significant damage. The Key Allegro Real Estate office lost its front half. Nothing was completely flattened, but if you lose 10-15% of your house, that's intense.

Rockport and the surrounding communities that I didn't get to see, but were still hugely impacted, will be a long recovery. Refugio is where I first saw carnage.

I'll try to get my pics from today hosted to Imgur in the morning and up here after that.


----------



## the toninator

pretty sure brays just topped cfs and height above the memorial day flood but maybe the downstream bayou expansion has keep the area from totally flooding. anyone in the area? my apartments are at N breaswood and 610, the ones that have flooded twice in the last 2 years.


----------



## Trick84

My street flooded for the first time in 20 years. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

Flooded for the first time in my neighborhood in Pasadena. Water came up to the shoe molding in most of the house. Shop vac got the water up, but it's still under the laminate floor. 
Just started coming down again. 









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772

TexasWineGuy said:


> Anyone have any news about Sargent, TX?
> 
> TWG












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

A lot of Dickinson is flooding.
8 ' in Bayou Chantelle
Water is at the hwy, 3 bridge at the boat ramp.


----------



## Category6

Lots of tornado warnings tonight, do not disregard, stay vigilant! Some of these tornados are no joke!!


----------



## bigfishtx

Man you guys hang on. Hate to see that flooding. *********** Harvey, sorry bastard.


----------



## RRbohemian

bigfishtx said:


> Man you guys hang on. Hate to see that flooding. *********** Harvey, sorry bastard.


Unfortunately it will be around for at least a week. They might have been wrong on storm surge but they seem to have the rain prediction coming true. More rain coming. I feel so bad for those in the rain and those hit by Harvey. I will pray at mass for everyone affected by Harvey.


----------



## dbarham

Alvin got pounded bad lots of flooding 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

It's not stopping anytime soon. They are saying it could possible the worst flooding event in the history of the US.


----------



## kweber

next to no rain here...just drizzle
mimimal(maybe 20ish mph) NE winds...
I'd gladly take a couple3-4 in of the execess rain..
typical Texas.. flood and famine...in contact lat nite w/friends in PortA and Bluff they're OK...


----------



## Nutnhoney

Baytown ,Whispering Pines subdivision 77521. 4am I was out clearing the city storm drain of debris. I doubt that there was anywhere for the water to drain to however. Cedar Bayou Estates along Carie Bayou are getting water.

Son n law sent pix from Palm drive that showed water nearing his slab top. Wish I had a drone with good camera to scout with.


----------



## Luckysam

Houston and the surrounding areas are just getting hammered and it does not to stop anytime soon. Tragic requests for help on Facebook. Once the run off from the uplands rain makes it way south it will compound the flooding. Reports of streams, creeks and rivers causing widespread road closures.

Take a look here before you move. There is a chance you could get stranded on the road between road closures. Updates by remote monitoring and visual monitoring.

http://drivetexas.org/

Be safe


----------



## LandLocked

12 inches since midnight in Beach City. Some others I'm sure have gotten more. Raining again now. Stay safe boys!


----------



## TexasWineGuy

Luckysam said:


> Houston and the surrounding areas are just getting hammered and it does not to stop anytime soon. Tragic requests for help on Facebook. Once the run off from the uplands rain makes it way south it will compound the flooding. Reports of streams, creeks and rivers causing widespread road closures.
> 
> Take a look here before you move. There is a chance you could get stranded on the road between road closures. Updates by remote monitoring and visual monitoring.
> 
> http://drivetexas.org/
> 
> Be safe


Yeah. There's a huge red weather band right now stretching from Beaumont all the way up past the Woodlands. That thing is loaded with heavy rains. Not good.

We're in Magnolia, TX so I'm hoping this band will stay to the east of us. We're drenched here already.

Prayers for Texas!

TWG


----------



## the toninator

Honestly concerened my 2nd floor apt may get water.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Wife is helping to run the command center at a hospital in the Medical Center...A medic told her this morning that Brays Bayou was flowing over 288


----------



## Gearman

BarronJ , thank you for checking on my brothers boat while down there. We owe you for letting us know how it handled the storm. Be safe and hopefully all your stuff is in good shape.


----------



## Trouthappy

My nephew just paddled around Kemah in his kayak, taking video. Water almost reaching the mailboxes, in some areas. No wind damage. Muddy water and not much sign of life.


----------



## Bocephus

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wife is helping to run the command center at a hospital in the Medical Center...A medic told her this morning that Brays Bayou was flowing over 288


I saw a video, water was flowing like a river over 288 at McGregor.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

High water rescue...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Mandatory evacuation for SW Brazoria County...West of 288 & South of 6


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

We're getting a good hard rain now at Toledo Bend but I'm sure it's nothing like some of you have had.


----------



## Fishing Logic

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Mandatory evacuation for SW Brazoria County...West of 288 & South of 6


I saw that a few minutes ago. Uhmmm.. not going anywhere. I'm off fm2917 so that would put me in the zone. Just spent the morn helping a friend that lives on Chocolate bayou that hasn't flooded in over 20 years move a lot of stuff to my place. 2 boats and loaded up trailer with 4 wheeler and golf cart and miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## the toninator

Brays has passed '15 and '16.


----------



## Luckysam

Has anyone seen or know of pics of the Port A condo's facing Broadway, across the street from Little Bay? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbayman

Fishing Logic said:


> I saw that a few minutes ago. Uhmmm.. not going anywhere. I'm off fm2917 so that would put me in the zone. Just spent the morn helping a friend that lives on Chocolate bayou that hasn't flooded in over 20 years move a lot of stuff to my place. 2 boats and loaded up trailer with 4 wheeler and golf cart and miscellaneous stuff.


Any idea how bad it is down 2917 and 2004 going towards hwy 6?


----------



## Bayoutalker

My daughter is looking for pics and info on her apartment in Port A. Her address is 200 6th st port aransas unit 1. If anyone can get something on this please post it. She says it is next door to the police station.

Cliff


----------



## AHL_1901

Our condo in rockport is basically done for. Key allegro north 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Appears Harvey has looped back around and headed to the gulf to refill his water supply.

Oh Joy round two in a couple days!!!


John


----------



## djwag94

Bayoutalker said:


> My daughter is looking for pics and info on her apartment in Port A. Her address is 200 6th st port aransas unit 1. If anyone can get something on this please post it. She says it is next door to the police station.
> 
> Cliff


She might FB this guy.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214361294771921&set=pcb.10214361298292009&type=3&theater


----------



## Bayoutalker

djwag94 said:


> She might FB this guy.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214361294771921&set=pcb.10214361298292009&type=3&theater


Thanks but I can't get it to open. She has limited ability to communicate but I'll try to get the info to her. She is in Waco now but is very upset about their future.

Cliff


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Not good all.Pray he doesn't reform.


----------



## RedFlounderBass

**** you HARVEY


----------



## the toninator

95% wish I was there to assist, 4% fortunate that I was able to get out of town. Of note Nevada has passed recreational marijuana. That includes Edibles like marijuana Gummy Bears. Just an observation.


----------



## justletmein

Cut n Shoot said:


> Not good all.Pray he doesn't reform.


Dammit I was hoping to go down Tuesday to see what happened to my fish camp on the island, looks like storm will be back over the water then so I won't be going anywhere in the boat. :/



the toninator said:


> 95% wish I was there to assist, 4% fortunate that I was able to get out of town. Of note Nevada has passed recreational marijuana. That includes Edibles like marijuana Gummy Bears. Just an observation.


I could use some of those gummy bears right about now.


----------



## Trick84

justletmein said:


> Dammit I was hoping to go down Tuesday to see what happened to my fish camp on the island, looks like storm will be back over the water then so I won't be going anywhere in the boat. :/
> 
> I could use some of those gummy bears right about now.


Can we just legalize it already

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1

jtburf said:


> Appears Harvey has looped back around and headed to the gulf to refill his water supply.
> Oh Joy round two in a couple days!!!
> John


Do you have a link for this or is it another "fake news"?


----------



## grinderman

No that's per NHC! Well at least the heading into gulf part!


----------



## jesco

For all the bad news, it sure is encouraging to see how people are coming together to help out total strangers. And doing so willingly and competently. I can't think of many other major cities where people would look after each other like this. God bless all those in need, and all those who are helping out. Very encouraging during such trying times.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob

jesco said:


> For all the bad news, it sure is encouraging to see how people are coming together to help out total strangers. And doing so willingly and competently. I can't think of many other major cities where people would look after each other like this. God bless all those in need, and all those who are helping out. Very encouraging during such trying times.


Very well said


----------



## Cut n Shoot

I can't believe people are still driving into the water ,at night!


----------



## Trick84

Lexy1 said:


> Do you have a link for this or is it another "fake news"?


"True news", they can only predict

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip"N"Rob

Cut n Shoot said:


> I can't believe people are still driving into the water ,at night!


It's amazing isn't it. Just don't get some people.


----------



## Bayoutalker

The news people in Beaumont are predicting it going back in the gulf but no chance for strengthening. The bright point is they think it will be out of here a bit ahead of schedule. Still another couple days of rain first though.

Cliff


----------



## the toninator

I just found a very cool place up here in Reno. 1.8 mile walk from downtown at a nice park on the Truckee river. I may sign a lease and come home, throw away all my **** and move...


----------



## nabsup

the toninator said:


> I just found a very cool place up here in Reno. 1.8 mile walk from downtown at a nice park on the Truckee river. I may sign a lease and come home, throw away all my **** and move...


Good trout fishing on that river


----------



## the toninator

nabsup said:


> Good trout fishing on that river


Sold, thanks!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Awesome scenery up there. We lived in Sacrament for almost 4 years and loved to go camping, fishing and hiking up in that area. Are you on vacation up there?



the toninator said:


> I just found a very cool place up here in Reno. 1.8 mile walk from downtown at a nice park on the Truckee river. I may sign a lease and come home, throw away all my **** and move...


----------



## the toninator

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Awesome scenery up there. We lived in Sacrament for almost 4 years and loved to go camping, fishing and hiking up in that area. Are you on vacation up there?


Yes, I had planned to be here way before the storm. Ended up being a great coincidence that I am away for the storm. Having a problem getting back home the. Friday flight canceled. 
I've been coming here since 2000 to snowboard. I mountain bike, hike etc. I'll be here for a while and then try CO if this place doesnt fit or I decide to move on.


----------



## the toninator

Friday flight is canceled. Weekend was out of the question and since i've been offline I didnt want to lose a day to travel and not be sure I can work from home or get to the office so it looks like I'm stuck up here until Sat 9th.


----------



## the toninator

I did get news that the first floor of the complex is destroyed but my apt is probably safe. I cant image they will rebuild a third time. So sad for all the people who just started moving in down stairs after the second rebuild.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

An extended vacation out there isn't too bad. Hopefully you're right about your apartment and it's OK. Enjoy the rest of the vacation.


----------



## the toninator

So I got out early Friday the 25th and I just got home last night Saturday the 9th. My apt is fine, if a little stinky. Interesting note that the A/C is actually running better than before I left.
I talked to a couple of neighbors before I left and told them to get out it ends up they did not and all had to be evacuated, some by helicopter. 
Honestly didnt realize how many people had moved into the bottom floors of the complex, know that they hadnt finished renovating from the Memorial Day floods or the Tax day floods (this is the third flood in 3 years.)
If i remember correctly the first flood was aboot waist high and last year was about 6ish inches below that but this year is shoulder high and i'm 5'8".
Downstairs neighbor just moved in 2 weeks before the storm. Neighbor next to her bought a brand new truck 2 days before the storm. She basically just drove the truck home from the dealership and boop, flooded it. They have been here for a while and headed my warning and ended up making sure they have flood coverage for everything.


----------



## mtbfreak

Bump. This is a pretty good historical document I just clicked through the whole thing again. Can we 'save' this somewhere for easy access?


----------



## OnedayScratch

mtbfreak said:


> Bump. This is a pretty good historical document I just clicked through the whole thing again. Can we 'save' this somewhere for easy access?


You can subscribe to the thread for easy access.


----------

